# Churches and Monasteries of Russia



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Churches and Monasteries of Russia

*Hi, I decided to create a new thread about the temples, cathedrals and monasteries in Russia, will periodically upload 3 photos on one post. The names of the temples will not write, translate very uncomfortable, so if anyone is interested then ask how the temple's called and where to be happy to answer. Well, of course I will be glad if someone will spread along with me.
* 








*
http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5342400/












http://img-0.photosight.ru/8a4/4149291_large.jpg
 









http://img-b.photosight.ru/b5e/4168642_large.jpg


​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s019.radikal.ru/i612/1205/53/b7c3509848a6.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4607/p0dnike.38/0_4be93_9d3f0895_orig










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3638070/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://img-e.photosight.ru/8bb/2933363_large.jpg










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4905306/











http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6400/91987507.16/0_7a17c_4793848_XXL​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://php-studia.ru/?s=173pyp.jpg










http://php-studia.ru/?s=26.gif










http://php-studia.ru/?s=187.jpg​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3640837/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3949696/










http://img-c.photosight.ru/d66/5317735_large.jpg​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4163972/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4479065/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4252738/​


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Very nice,thanks!


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5063803/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3408648/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4381964/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3288857/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2887809/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5159363/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://mkrf.ru/upload/mkrf/mkfoto2012/NOV_2369.jpg










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D1%85%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BC%D1%8B%20%D1%80%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%81%D0%B8%D0%B8/users/deni-spiri/view/623763?page=0&search_author=deni-spiri&how=week&type=image










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9318/31286093.12b/0_ad5e0_60d3f4ad_XXL.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2642184/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3473992/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3102374/?from_member​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5032644/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4322689/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3709360/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://poputi.su/hosting/201106252/201106252_06.jpg











http://krasivye-mesta.ru/img/Nilo-Stolobenskaya-deserts-view-from.jpg










http://f.otzyv.ru/f/11/12/92763/3154/18121100115213.jpg​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s018.radikal.ru/i520/1401/22/5b290f0f36fa.jpg










http://altertravel.ru/images/535/1.jpg










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5380426/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://b3.mow.icdn.ru/s/svetlllana/4/19780704XBE.jpg










http://vladsv.livejournal.com/178367.html










http://i076.radikal.ru/1305/22/7566ae7bc1a1.jpg​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v170/valdem/Spas/IMG_1126.jpg










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5378188/










http://img-3.photosight.ru/a84/5377781_large.jpg​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5382787/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5382421/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5381980/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5380769/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5379135/










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=804184​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

nice shots!


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you Boyshow and thank you all for viewing and Like


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://img-9.photosight.ru/09b/4981764_large.jpg










http://savepic.ru/3697095.jpg










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5301/5879863909_d7fab925ff_b.jpg​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3173036/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4842470/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4222638/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5382202/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5380474/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5374386/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5381627/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5371618/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5371491/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5371050/










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5110/anderson2706.7/0_8a926_19fb3d7_XXL.jpg










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3439428/​


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Love Russian Church's,thanks Zig_Zag!


----------



## jbaasch (Jul 31, 2008)

No country in the world has so many beautiful churches as Russia does.
I'm drooling over these pictures. Please keep it up


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5385818/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5384482/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5386682/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2158277/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3046598/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2789040/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4337307/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4325360/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4423603/?from_member​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5378664/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5250141/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5363628/?from_member​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4877303/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4926008/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4051478/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s43.radikal.ru/i101/1401/ff/862d7318c402.jpg










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/96819738.jpg










http://www.photokzn.ru/userfiles/picbig/img2012021622532630.jpg​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.turinfo.ru/images/content/1_4ce44866872c93240c94751d34d99431.jpg










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5365059/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5004723/?from_member​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5240875/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5391877/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4742880/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4710369/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3922661/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3425611/?from_member​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3091419/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2876991/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2809968/?from_member​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5395229/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5390804/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5391961/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5390687/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5390493/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5390045/​


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Very beautiful.

Religion wasn't the opium of the people, after all.


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s52.radikal.ru/i137/1402/db/ede76144d2eb.jpg










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3663934/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3615258/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5303/anderson2706.7/0_8b3c0_f4f116d3_XXL.jpg










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5398446/










http://s006.radikal.ru/i213/1402/7b/658f16435e06.jpg​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3618073/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5260178/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4849740/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5399692/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5404894/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5371491/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3729621/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3937051/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4374918/?from_member​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5410213/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5410813/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5409974/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5409576/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3684268/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3666319/?from_member​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yulenochekk/view/257586?page=0










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yulenochekk/view/610868?page=0










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yulenochekk/view/488322?page=0​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4095439/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5175516/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5337408/​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Novokouznetsk*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/20351028


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3973810/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5413713/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5406490/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2584427/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4381014/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4898062/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yulenochekk/view/414630?page=0










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yulenochekk/view/405341?page=0










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yulenochekk/view/397691?page=0​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5415866/










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%B1%D1%83%D0%BB%D0%B3%D0%B0%D1%80/users/rx.zaripova/view/830347?page=0&search_author=rx.zaripova&how=week&type=image










http://s019.radikal.ru/i641/1402/73/6ba3508c5001.jpg​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D1%85%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BC%D1%8B/users/repbyf49/view/395943?page=0&search_author=repbyf49&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D1%85%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BC%D1%8B/users/sibirjak1957/view/722501?page=0&search_author=sibirjak1957&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D1%85%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BC%D1%8B/users/repbyf49/view/592390?page=7&search_author=repbyf49&how=week&type=image​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D1%85%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BC%D1%8B/users/repbyf49/view/550061?page=10&search_author=repbyf49&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D1%85%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BC%D1%8B/users/repbyf49/view/587876?page=10&search_author=repbyf49&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D1%85%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BC%D1%8B/users/repbyf49/view/383601?page=9&search_author=repbyf49&how=week&type=image​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D1%85%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BC%D1%8B/users/repbyf49/view/578637?page=11&search_author=repbyf49&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D1%85%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BC%D1%8B/users/repbyf49/view/586435?page=13&search_author=repbyf49&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D1%85%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BC%D1%8B/users/repbyf49/view/578461?page=14&search_author=repbyf49&how=week&type=image​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4371134/?from_member










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D1%85%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BC%D1%8B/users/repbyf49/view/576382?page=17&search_author=repbyf49&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D1%85%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BC%D1%8B/users/repbyf49/view/585700?page=16&search_author=repbyf49&how=week&type=image​


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Awesome thread!!


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you sqooth and thank you all for viewing and Like


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5450189/










[URL="http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5443758/"]http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5443758/[/URL]










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5448499/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5073765/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5254851/?from_member










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6437/38324543.0/0_87f6a_dfcc1776_XXL.jpg​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://img-0.photosight.ru/5a4/4269328_large.jpg










http://s020.radikal.ru/i722/1403/ac/aef30ad9ac92.jpg










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/rusanov-alexej/view/948844/?page=5​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://krasivye-mesta.ru/img/Cyril-Belozersky-Monastery-in-fog.jpg










http://krasivye-mesta.ru/img/vologda-region-church-uspenskaya.jpg










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3404767/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5452676/










http://i020.radikal.ru/1403/fa/082db0687869.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9837/158669777.57/0_c3b61_fcf55c9f_XXL.jpg​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3670489/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3612164/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3999685/​


----------



## crispscow (Mar 26, 2014)

Amazing architecture! thanks for sharing the photos


----------



## lanolama (Sep 8, 2008)

http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6433/...3f0_-1-XXL.jpg









http://www.personalguide.ru/tours/87/293/









http://mr-slimper.livejournal.com/95...=mine#comments​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9300/59088519.3c/0_b4da8_5ae3f3f8_orig.jpg










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5456584/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5455402/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2182125/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5261128/










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bim-studio/view/585017?page=0​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%B5%D0%BA%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%B1%D1%83%D1%80%D0%B3/users/vlad-nemkov/view/497581?page=20&search_author=vlad-nemkov&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%A5%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%82%D1%8B-%D0%9C%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%81%D0%B8%D0%B9%D1%81%D0%BA/users/ykarachev/view/864329?page=1&search_author=ykarachev&how=week&type=image#preview










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%A1%D0%B2%D1%8F%D1%82%D0%BE-%D0%93%D0%B5%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%B3%D0%B8%D0%B5%D0%B2%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B9%20%D0%B6%D0%B5%D0%BD%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B9%20%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%8B%D1%80%D1%8C/users/roman.shellor/view/501295?page=0&search_author=roman.shellor&how=week&type=image​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4702304/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5160353/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5234456/?from_member​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5423384/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5284608/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3866795/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s58.radikal.ru/i162/1403/40/85a116fc7bde.jpg










http://i024.radikal.ru/1403/8f/88c7e5af4506.jpg










http://s018.radikal.ru/i508/1403/50/5f2fdc758256.jpg​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.st-tatiana.ru/data/2013/03/13/1233753267/374562_428498977233832_697893749_n.jpg










http://s004.radikal.ru/i206/1403/0e/dddd601b1082.jpg










http://varlamov.me/2014/sochi2014_1/02.jpg​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5462124/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5454377/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5462649/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5454291/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5462603/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5460353/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5461882/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5460300/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5463771/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D1%8E%D0%B6%D0%BD%D1%8B%D0%B5%20%D1%81%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%B1%D0%BE%D0%B4%D1%8B/users/sterh1973/view/997775?page=0&search_author=sterh1973&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D1%8E%D0%B6%D0%BD%D1%8B%D0%B5%20%D1%81%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%B1%D0%BE%D0%B4%D1%8B/users/leskova2304/view/581247?page=0&search_author=leskova2304&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D1%8E%D0%B6%D0%BD%D1%8B%D0%B5%20%D1%81%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%B1%D0%BE%D0%B4%D1%8B/users/vovafritz/view/914872?page=0&search_author=vovafritz&how=week&type=image​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D1%8E%D0%B6%D0%BD%D1%8B%D0%B5%20%D1%81%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%B1%D0%BE%D0%B4%D1%8B/users/ipiw-68/view/158198?page=0&search_author=ipiw-68&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D1%85%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BC%20%D0%B8%D0%B7%D0%BD%D1%83%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B8/users/demyanikita/view/737007?page=0&search_author=demyanikita&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D1%8E%D0%B6%D0%BD%D1%8B%D0%B5%20%D1%81%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%B1%D0%BE%D0%B4%D1%8B/users/orkhideya.swetlana/view/555008?page=0&search_author=orkhideya.swetlana&how=week&type=image​


----------



## Hager86 (May 14, 2013)

*Сургут храм Георгия Победоносца*


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Omg those churches, so beautiful!


----------



## Hager86 (May 14, 2013)

Yes. We have another Church. Then the pictures of skin


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s43.radikal.ru/i101/1404/00/2b070b10ec04.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3803/11806207314_571094e29f_b.jpg










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anshar73/13555794084/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s005.radikal.ru/i212/1404/c0/d8a742e975a1.jpg










http://i031.radikal.ru/1404/9e/aefb878e54d8.jpg










http://timag82.livejournal.com/164977.html?thread=7539569​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5251904/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5465376/










[URL="http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5339517/"][URL="http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5464323/"]http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5464323/[/URL][/URL]​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5100741/










http://mir-piligrimov.ru/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/nikola2.jpg










http://samara-photo.ru/load_pano/image.4e0342565a4d0.jpg.1.html​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/makcont/view/587910?page=7










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D1%85%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BC%20%D1%8F%D0%BB%D1%82%D0%B0/users/igorkuzik1953/view/760697?page=0&search_author=igorkuzik1953&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/makcont/view/622749?page=0​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s020.radikal.ru/i704/1404/1e/c38891957427.jpg










http://i031.radikal.ru/1404/ab/a38ecde89f7f.jpg










http://s019.radikal.ru/i635/1404/83/b4e490e408db.jpg​


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

Wonderful! Would be great, if you could post the name and especially the city.


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

^^
Unfortunately it is difficult, there is a problem with the translate, and the name can be different churches just in many region. I wrote, it requests I am tell you where are churches and how to be called.  Most churches and monasteries located in the European part of central Russia.










http://i017.radikal.ru/1404/77/0e3a16a8f81f.jpg










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5465843/










http://i017.radikal.ru/1404/21/e5f9cfbfbee8.jpg​


----------



## Bibigon1840 (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks! Very interesting thread!


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3849988/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5471140/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5472219/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5468790/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5471420/










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%A3%D1%80%D0%B6%D1%83%D0%BC/users/inkstyle/view/621914?page=0&search_author=inkstyle&how=week&type=image​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5473892/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5395415/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5474283/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s019.radikal.ru/i643/1404/45/b6fe823979ff.jpg










http://i031.radikal.ru/1404/f3/e929ed2f8064.jpg










http://i031.radikal.ru/1404/65/4bbda9b4db84.jpg​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5476541/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5475867/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5474527/​


----------



## gggggy (Jan 25, 2014)

very


----------



## gggggy (Jan 25, 2014)

nice


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you all for viewing and likes


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://i069.radikal.ru/1404/e4/8a88e234fdc5.jpg










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5412865/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4393322/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5239952/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4837978/










[URL="http://i016.radikal.ru/1404/84/aeb51d6f7a13.jpg"]http://i016.radikal.ru/1404/84/aeb51d6f7a13.jpg[/URL]​


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

Primorsky Krai, Gornye Klyuchi









by me

Primorsky Krai, Alekseevka








by me


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4682435/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4924026/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5479438/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3527553/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4913043/










[URL="http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3946103/"][URL="http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4290168/?from_member"]http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4290168/?from_member[/URL][/URL]​


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

*Trinity Cathedral, Anadyr *


«Троицкий собор города Анадырь» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://i057.radikal.ru/1404/ac/f22da09e86ca.jpg










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5481085/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5481092/​


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

«Храм Казанской Иконы Божьей Матери ( г. Долгопрудный)» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5482091/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5096978/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5482179/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5473862/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5483637/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5483490/​


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

*Ussuriysk*


«Купола Уссурийска» на Яндекс.Фотках

*Nakhodka*

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/adikanyov/view/618184/


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

«Богоявленская церковь» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Никольский собор.» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Салтыково. Церковь Успения Пресвятой Богородицы» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/byte2k/view/749310/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5477845/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5484996/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5449464/​


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

«Храм во имя святых бессребреников и чудотворцев Космы и Дамиана Римских» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Храм Рождества Христова в Пасху 2014 » на Яндекс.Фотках


«В Праздничный день...» на Яндекс.Фотках


«ц. Покрова Пресвятой Богородицы» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5485851/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5486343/










http://cdn.nice-places.com/data/articles/gallery/677/10431.jpg​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5486523/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5484796/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5448887/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4089347/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3085512/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5459114/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5441490/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5360672/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5432735/?from_member​


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

*Moscow*

«Апрель у Новодевичьего монастыря» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Храм Казанской иконы Божией Матери в Коломенском» на Яндекс.Фотках

*Uglich*

«***» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mesheriakov2011/view/662537









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/evg55648227/view/762452









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/trimaka/view/474323









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mr-jeda/view/1083639


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5504564/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5503882/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4134584/​


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fantastic - so exotic to english eyes....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous! There is something quite 'organic' about Russian churches.


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5504934/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5503642/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3138103/​


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ysk7/view/769977









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ysk7/view/769378?p=0









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ysk7/view/769974?p=1


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5332480/










http://s020.radikal.ru/i704/1405/1c/74878fcca055.jpg










http://i055.radikal.ru/1405/f3/517799072300.jpg​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5504885/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5505456/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5505047/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5497698/










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/70156851.jpg










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/%D0%A6%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B2%D1%8C_%D0%A1%D0%B2%D1%8F%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%B3%D0%BE_%D0%97%D0%BD%D0%B0%D0%BC%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%8F_%D0%91%D0%BE%D0%B6%D1%8C%D0%B5%D0%B9_%D0%9C%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B8_%D0%B3._%D0%A5%D0%B0%D1%81%D0%B0%D0%B2%D1%8E%D1%80%D1%82.JPG​


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/nbsoln/view/586803









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/baranowsky-serg/view/897068









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pianotech-vs/view/719610


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://photos.lifeisphoto.ru/22/0/221741.jpg










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5271307/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5394228/​


----------



## sfera 20 (Jan 22, 2012)

Great photos! Greece and Russia are orthodox brothers.


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2902792/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5499217/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4357751/​


----------



## sfera 20 (Jan 22, 2012)

It is not in* Russia*, but it is a Russian Monastery in the *autonomous polity of Athos, Greece.*

*Russian Monastery Saint Panteleimon, Holy Mountain (Athos)*



























































































http://www.panoramio.com/map/#lt=40.237843&ln=24.198911&z=1&k=2&a=1&tab=1&pl=all


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3050878/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4090947/?from_member










http://s020.radikal.ru/i717/1405/73/2710847d4546.jpg​


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pikosha2/view/754463









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/gkriazheva/view/677516









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ruscosmos/view/702487









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/atomic72/view/723117


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5500940/










http://s020.radikal.ru/i715/1405/4e/44309fcdd9c5.jpg










http://i022.radikal.ru/1405/d1/cb9ee24870a5.jpg​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5508549/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5509110/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5509654/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://900igr.net/datai/mkhk/KHram-KHrista-Spasitelja/0010-010-Rospis-glavnogo-kupola-KHrama-KHrista-Spasitelja.jpg










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5508684/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5501899/​


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/baralgin68/view/728035









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ezi2007/view/1111318









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vyacheslav-1969/view/488633









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ninalpru/view/814199


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2373883/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4743498/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5031983/?from_member​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5336102/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3523805/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4139347/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4941696/










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/79285007.jpg










http://img-0.photosight.ru/194/4738425_large.jpg​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4367722/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4941386/










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/86/%D0%9D%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BE%D1%81%D0%B8%D0%B1%D0%B8%D1%80%D1%81%D0%BA._%D0%A1%D0%BE%D0%B1%D0%BE%D1%80_%D0%B2%D0%BE_%D0%B8%D0%BC%D1%8F_%D1%81%D0%B2%D1%8F%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%B3%D0%BE_%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%B4%D0%BE%D0%B1%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B3%D0%BE_%D0%BA%D0%BD%D1%8F%D0%B7%D1%8F_%D0%90%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BA%D1%81%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%B0_%D0%9D%D0%B5%D0%B2%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B3%D0%BE.jpg
​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5525321/










http://s020.radikal.ru/i719/1405/6a/32bf1857c7b5.jpg










http://i017.radikal.ru/1405/2f/ad6cd6e10c26.jpg​


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

*Saint Seraphim-Diveyevo Monastery*



















Sergey A


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5527081/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5524999/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5524362/​


----------



## croomm (Apr 17, 2007)

>



awesome place!


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5525486/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5525164/










[URL="http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5527166/"]http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5527166/[/URL]​


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

So unique and idiosyncratic!


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5527166/










http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/mb_world/14035362/31376/31376_original.jpg










http://s019.radikal.ru/i641/1405/48/5fa16b8f7ddb.jpg​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/mordolff/15497167/688280/688280_original.jpg










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5527541/










http://s43.radikal.ru/i099/1405/be/a967f73fa5de.jpg​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5264102/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5526376/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5194889/?from_member​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s020.radikal.ru/i706/1405/9d/9303b0b1b998.jpg










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5529237/










http://s020.radikal.ru/i716/1405/0f/91b3bbecd2f0.jpg​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5079922/










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6616/44826457.6/0_7e814_382c6a61_-7-XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9250/50542589.30/0_972c2_be7ad981_XXL.jpg​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5530208/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5531120/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5525496/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3298129/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3565252/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3808994/?from_member​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3658880/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4312232/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4683855/?from_member​


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Utterly delightful! There is almost something Islamic about these wonderful buildings?


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5233135/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5532280/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3914198/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

[URL="http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5531769/"]http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5531769/[/URL]










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5523626/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5528595/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3140115/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5515474/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4237172/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3597174/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5055861/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4379325/?from_member​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5531515/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5531968/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5532422/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4153236/?from_member











[URL="http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4060879/?from_member"]http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4060879/?from_member[/URL]










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4175538/?from_member​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2325472/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3899369/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2997972/?from_member​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5535054/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5534956/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5528952/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5535612/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5535461/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4505342/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5499594/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5263735/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5214353/?from_member​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4525340/?from_member









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4557169/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4501473/?from_member​


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous! Exotic! Wonderful!


----------



## kalabaw (Apr 19, 2005)

wonderful photos zig_zag!


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you openlyJane and kalabaw and the rest, for good reviews and views 










[url]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/7/lex-im.1/0_2c101_4f75bede_XL.jpg[/URL]










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5536004/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5536576/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://sobory.ru/pic/00550/00597_20130107_211647.jpg










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4904886/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5500462/?from_member​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

^^^^
Everyone found the cat in the last photo? 










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5428905/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5538370/










http://i069.radikal.ru/1406/5f/dd637578aaaf.jpg​


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/shishkobab-12/view/1254809


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lyubovbaklanova/view/889475


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mv12345/view/659127


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5529391/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5538183/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5538473/​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Happy Trinity Sunday to my Christian friends in Russia! :angel:


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5539513/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5539212/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5538848/​


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

*Moscow Kremlin*


















photos by me


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4417809/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3878540/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4119681/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3900664/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4962754/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4149291/​


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Such an array of colour.....


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

[URL="http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5540416/"]http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5540416/[/URL]










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4259669/










[URL="http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4711935/"]http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4711935/[/URL]​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5540626/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5232469/










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5011/911095.1/0_d8269_e7db277e_XXL.jpg​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5520044/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5290657/










http://i024.radikal.ru/1406/01/52fb890633b3.jpg​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4164443/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3582720/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3206373/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5541888/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5541042/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3444672/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5543039/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5534094/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5508228/?from_member​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5242349/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5534053/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5196256/?from_member​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5544482/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5402815/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5544019/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5257957/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5396083/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4869421/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://i024.radikal.ru/1406/d9/0fb1cb459ad1.jpg










http://s020.radikal.ru/i719/1406/cc/57ad7fa28dad.jpg










http://s019.radikal.ru/i639/1406/35/ecf9c6c08142.jpg​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4148281/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5545527/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5461783/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3895660/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5536985/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5530841/?from_member​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5547121/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5539212/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5546686/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5548214/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5512383/










http://walencienne.files.wordpress.com/2013/10/img_0350-0352v2-lt.jpg​


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/gg608403gg/view/824233


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mostheatre/view/874767


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mostheatre/view/726028?p=0


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mostheatre/view/159778?p=1


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mostheatre/view/159782?p=2


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mostheatre/view/120255?p=2


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://i020.radikal.ru/1406/81/1a2b9fcedd39.jpg










http://s019.radikal.ru/i607/1406/e2/c9adb21f8c7e.jpg










http://s019.radikal.ru/i632/1406/27/ebc3ca3688de.jpg​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5576238/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5576522/










[URL="http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4941102/"]http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4941102/[/URL]​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5579383/










http://s006.radikal.ru/i214/1407/a3/1d3c22911a02.jpg










http://s019.radikal.ru/i635/1407/f4/30fda2a21d83.jpg​


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The top image in the last post - where is that? Tashkent or somewhere - very exotic!


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

^^^^
No, it is not Tashkent (Uzbekistan) :lol: is Korovnitskaya Sloboda in city Suzdal, Yaroslavl oblast 










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3659335/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5577182/










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6308/81807755.6e/0_77613_2a657252_orig.jpg​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Churches in Krasnodar*



Church in Krasnodar by Sergey Yavorchuk, on Flickr




Gelendzhik 63 by Alexxx1979, on Flickr




St. Catherine Cathedral Church - inside 4 by Journey of A Thousand Miles, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Churches in Krasnodar*



Trip D2 Krasnodar 018_19_20_fused by algalkin, on Flickr




St. Catherine Cathedral Church by Journey of A Thousand Miles, on Flickr




Holy Trinity church by D-vlad, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Churches in Saint Petersburg*



St Isaac's Cathedral 3 by Journey of A Thousand Miles, on Flickr




Vladimirsky Cathedral 1 by Journey of A Thousand Miles, on Flickr




The Church of the Savior on Spilled Blood 2 by Journey of A Thousand Miles, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Churches in Nizhny Novgorod*



Nizhny Novgorod novoyarmarochny Cathedral (1856) by Andrey B. Barhatov, on Flickr




russia - nizhny novgorod by Retlaw Snellac Photography, on Flickr




russia - nizhny novgorod by Retlaw Snellac Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://mordolff.ru/photos/900px/2014_05_yo_roof/11_yo_cityscape.jpg










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5313823/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5580737/
​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/847833/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4956350/?from_member










http://s018.radikal.ru/i526/1407/5a/b21f9c415ed0.jpg​


----------



## TimothyR (Feb 17, 2011)

Zig_Zag said:


> http://mordolff.ru/photos/900px/2014_05_yo_roof/11_yo_cityscape.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful. Just magnificent. :cheers:


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s006.radikal.ru/i214/1407/a2/70ad82a80260.jpg










http://s45.radikal.ru/i109/1407/a7/181bbd2aa7be.jpg










http://s019.radikal.ru/i615/1407/0b/44879dc86353.jpg​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5583142/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5581179/










http://i056.radikal.ru/1407/d2/4ef2ffebce14.jpg​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5582923/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5584776/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5583475/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4294068/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5532501/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5399399/?from_member​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5585320/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5585762/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5578036/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5586637/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5194086/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5587882/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5585145/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5582563/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5586393/​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Neujungfrauenkloster ~ Nowodewitschi Monastir ~ Новодевичий Богородице-Смоленский женский монастырь by tobias142, on Flickr




Sunset in Vologda by SvetNickol, on Flickr




DSC_0059 by Than Duc Tai, on Flickr​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5589780/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5589525/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5582124/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s019.radikal.ru/i640/1408/96/15d437c6c304.jpg










http://s019.radikal.ru/i629/1408/2a/cb62b531abe4.jpg










http://s013.radikal.ru/i323/1408/3a/3669eed2e392.jpg​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5610868/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5610852/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5610107/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5608785/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5599171/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3610978/?from_member​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3635532/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5083885/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4790028/?from_member​


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

^^ Stunning!


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5604944/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5604361/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5022059/​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Zig_Zag said:


>


Interesting the effect of "gigantism" of the background church compared with the red bell tower behind it, probably because of the proportions of the windows. Or perhaps that church is really big


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5614359/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5614314/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5613839/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5615481/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5616134/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5613756/​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Borovsk IMG_7345 by Вrаinriрреr, on Flickr




Borovsk IMG_7686 by Вrаinriрреr, on Flickr




Suzdal IMG_0209 by Вrаinriрреr, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Suzdal IMG_0076 by Вrаinriрреr, on Flickr




Suzdal IMG_0391 by Вrаinriрреr, on Flickr




Соловецкий монастырь by semensamsonov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Храм в г. Осташков by semensamsonov, on Flickr




Церковь Вознесения Господня в Коломенском by semensamsonov, on Flickr




Церковь Ильи Пророка (Ярославль) by semensamsonov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Nikkor AF 35-135 F3.5-4.5 (48) by Maslov_MU, on Flickr




DSC01129 by Maslov_MU, on Flickr




DSC011431 by Maslov_MU, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

DSC01276 by Maslov_MU, on Flickr




DSC01465 by Maslov_MU, on Flickr




DSC01290 by Maslov_MU, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Nikkor AF 50 F1.8D (22) by Maslov_MU, on Flickr




DSC01823 by Maslov_MU, on Flickr



DSC01374 by Maslov_MU, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

IMG_6888 by Tom_Asina, on Flickr




Kizhi | о. Кижи by evlamp, on Flickr




Wooden Orthodox church in Kuytun village by Valery Chernodedov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Orthodox Church in Telma village near Irkutsk at sunset by Valery Chernodedov, on Flickr




Orthodox Church in Irkutsk by Valery Chernodedov, on Flickr




Dmitrov IMG_9986 by Вrаinriрреr, on Flickr​


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Новодевичий монастырь


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Новоспасский монастырь


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Новоспасский монастырь


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

The main square, Rostov, Russia by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr




Spaso-Yakovlevsky Monastery (Monastery of St. Jacob Saviour), Rostov, Russia by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr




Odigitri chirch in Rostov Kremlin by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

十二使徒大教堂 | Church of the Twelve Apostles by Owen Wong (Thanks for all the comments and favs), on Flickr




圣三一修道院钟塔 | Belltower at Trinity Lavra of St. Sergius by Owen Wong (Thanks for all the comments and favs), on Flickr




圣母升天大教堂 | Dormition Cathedral (Explored 2014.08.31) by Owen Wong (Thanks for all the comments and favs), on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Saint Basil's Cathedral, Moscow by terbeck, on Flickr




Church of Grand Palace in Petrodvorets, Peterhof by terbeck, on Flickr




圣光 | Holy Light by Owen Wong (Thanks for all the comments and favs), on Flickr​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5628492/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5629317/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5551510/?from_member​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Санкт-Петербург by k_o_l_e_n_k_a, on Flickr




Свияжский Успенский Собор (1561г.) by lenakolobova, on Flickr




Trinity Lavra of St. Sergius by tobias142, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

The White Column of Kolomenskoye (Коло́менское) by tobias142, on Flickr




Der Kreml by tobias142, on Flickr




ВОСКРЕСЕНСКАЯ ЦЕРКОВЬ (С.МОЛОДИ,Чеховский район) 1706г. by Serge 585, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Храм Покрова-на-Нерли by Goutkin, on Flickr




Царицыно by k_o_l_e_n_k_a, on Flickr




IMG_3293 by Aciano41, on Flickr​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5632781/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5633912/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5632643/​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

IMG_0974 by White Shadow_08, on Flickr




The Cathedral of the Annunciation by A-PA, on Flickr




Church of the Savior on Spilled Blood by A-PA, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

The Cathedral of Vasily the Blessed by A-PA, on Flickr




Cathedral Square by A-PA, on Flickr




Cathedral of Our Lady of Kazan in St Petersburg by A-PA, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

vdn_20140614_95765 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr




2014-06-13 12-56-41 by newsky13, on Flickr




2014-06-13 12-24-34 by newsky13, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

The Cathedral, Kaliningrad by ilias_russia, on Flickr




16.08.2013 by bobwdk, on Flickr




Most Holy Trinity Church, Yoshkar-Ola by dphotography.ru, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Vladimir by al.simonoff, on Flickr



StLazarusChurch by FlyingKiwiInAmerica, on Flickr




SmolenskCathedral by FlyingKiwiInAmerica, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

RostovVelikyKremlinAcrossLakeNero by FlyingKiwiInAmerica, on Flickr




NikolskyWomensMonasteryChurch by FlyingKiwiInAmerica, on Flickr




MonasteryOfStJacobFromTheLake by FlyingKiwiInAmerica, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

NovodevichyConventAcrossLake by FlyingKiwiInAmerica, on Flickr




ChurchOfTheIntercessionOnTheNerl by FlyingKiwiInAmerica, on Flickr




RostovVelikyTower by FlyingKiwiInAmerica, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

24 Moscow, Russia 2014 by FUN-damentals by Susan Clarke, on Flickr




13 Goritsy Kirillov, Russia 2014 by FUN-damentals by Susan Clarke, on Flickr




7 Uglich, Russia 2014 by FUN-damentals by Susan Clarke, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

_MG_5012.jpg by @kuznetsovt, on Flickr




Põltsamaa Castle and Church by Axiraa, on Flickr




Храм в Васильевском (построен в 18 веке, перестроен в 19 веке, значительно поврежден в 1937 и 1970-е, восстановлен в 2002 ) by Dmitry Kostin, on Flickr​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5635107/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5634590/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5629706/​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Царицыно by k_o_l_e_n_k_a, on Flickr




Донской Монастырь by k_o_l_e_n_k_a, on Flickr




Донской Монастырь by k_o_l_e_n_k_a, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Псково-Печерский монастырь на закате by Denis Romanov, on Flickr




Orthodox Church in Priozersk Town, Karelian Republic by BaikalNature, on Flickr




Успенский собор московского Кремля by Serge 585, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

021 - Moscow - Kremlin - Cathedral of Annunciation by al.frenchie, on Flickr




023 - Moscow - Kremlin - Ivan the Great Bell Tower by al.frenchie, on Flickr




IMG_4520 by Serge 585, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Kizhi, Russian Karelia by BaikalNature, on Flickr




Wooden Church, Kizhi, Russian Karelia by BaikalNature, on Flickr



Church of St.Paraskaeva Piatnitsa in the Markatplace (1207) by Osdu (Russian Bear), on Flickr​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5638315/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5630740/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5629397/​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

IMG_6499-01-1 by exsulor, on Flickr




The medieval architectural ensemble of the Patriarchal metochion by exsulor, on Flickr




улица Варварка by Serge 585, on Flickr​


----------



## serg16 (Aug 26, 2014)

Ascension Cathedral Eltsa 

http://s16-n425.livejournal.com/15850.html


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Annunciation Cathedral. Kharkiv. Ukraine by Igor Nayda photochronik, on Flickr




St.Peter and Paul fortress by filchist, on Flickr





Москва by k_o_l_e_n_k_a, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Софийский собор (The Cathedral of St. Sophia in Veliky Novgorod) by kamenskiyan, on Flickr




Church of the Ascension, UNESCO by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr




Petergof Palace. St. Petersburg by Israr Syed, on Flickr​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5642405/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5603982/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5640239/​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Wooden Church, Kizhi, Russian Karelia by BaikalNature, on Flickr




Pyatnitskaya Church in Katchalov. Moscow, Northern Butovo. by Andrey B. Barhatov, on Flickr




View of Kuskovo Church and Bell Tower by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Solovetsky Monastery, Solovetsky Island by BaikalNature, on Flickr




Solovetsky Monastery, Solovetsky Island by BaikalNature, on Flickr




Orthodox Church in Priozersk Town, Karelian Republic by BaikalNature, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

"Sergius Church". by Pahomius, on Flickr




IMG_6774 by Pahomius, on Flickr




IMG_6483 by Pahomius, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*** by Pahomius, on Flickr




*** by Pahomius, on Flickr




IMG_1736 by Pahomius, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

DSC_2835 by Bloody Stupid Johnson, on Flickr




DSC_2883 by Bloody Stupid Johnson, on Flickr




DSC_2848 by Bloody Stupid Johnson, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

DSC_2817 by Bloody Stupid Johnson, on Flickr




DSC_2798 by Bloody Stupid Johnson, on Flickr




DSC_2720 by Bloody Stupid Johnson, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

DSC_2715 by Bloody Stupid Johnson, on Flickr




DSC_2716 by Bloody Stupid Johnson, on Flickr



Wooden Church, Kizhi, Russian Karelia by BaikalNature, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

DSC_2704 by Bloody Stupid Johnson, on Flickr




DSC_2595 by Bloody Stupid Johnson, on Flickr




DSC_2512 by Bloody Stupid Johnson, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

DSC_2408 by Bloody Stupid Johnson, on Flickr




DSC_2167 by Bloody Stupid Johnson, on Flickr




DSC_2340 by Bloody Stupid Johnson, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

vdn_20140526_95058 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr




besedy_012_deadokey.livejournal.com by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr




vdn_20090627_19851 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

vdn_20130216_72114 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr




vdn_20090523_17418 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr




DWC_5479 by darylphotos, on Flickr​


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/jully71/view/1769266


http://fotki.yandex.ru/top/users/kaskovsergey/view/1089634


http://fotki.yandex.ru/top/users/repbyf49/view/647132


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5653522/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5654384/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5619185/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5659266/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5658341/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5659342/​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

sf munte athos grecia manastirea sf pantelimon by idda_2006, on Flickr




The Krom (or Kremlin) in Pskov with the Trinity Cathedral by Peer.Gynt, on Flickr




Kizhi Island. Onega Lake. by Peer.Gynt, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Walking Down the Earthen Rampart - Suzdal Cityscapes by Guide, driver and photographer in Moscow, Russia, on Flickr




Russia. Vladimir. Uspensky Cathedral. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr




Moscou, Russie by Subsili0, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Serguiev Possad by Subsili0, on Flickr




Church of Transfiguration in Peredelkino by zaxarou77, on Flickr




Novodevichy Convent and Cemetery, Moscow by kitchener.lord, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Untitled by I Go, on Flickr




St. Isaac's cathedral by paweesit, on Flickr




Capella at St. Isaac's Cathedral by paweesit, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

2JO_8279 Panorama-905-1017 by OJeffrey Photography, on Flickr




Iĺyinskaya church by Khraym The Cheetah, on Flickr




Grebnevo by canniballistic0, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

DSC_0121s by An Xiao, on Flickr




Russia. Vladimir. Uspensky Cathedral. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr




Church on Every Corner by Nathaniel Hunt, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Russia. Moscow. Andronikov Monastery. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr




Russia. Moscow. Izmailovo island. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr




Russia. Volokolamsk. Kremlin. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

A Night In Moscow by AdrienC., on Flickr




IMG_9784 by Vitaly.Boyko, on Flickr




Interior, The Church of the Savior on Spilled Blood, St. Petersburg, Russia by Fco. Javier Cid, on Flickr​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5662162/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5661486/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5660992/​


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

That last picture is wonderful.


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Храм Знамения Богородицы в Дубровицах (барокко, XVII в.) by varfolomeev, on Flickr




Храм Знамения Богородицы в Дубровицах (барокко, XVII в.) by varfolomeev, on Flickr




"Novospassky monastery". by Pahomius, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Memories from Russia by tribaltech1979, on Flickr




Temple of Saint Basil on the Hill. Pskov. XV AD. Храм святителя Василия Великого (на горке). Псков. by Peer.Gynt, on Flickr




Москва. День города. by Serge 585, on Flickr​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5664238/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5663949/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5664107/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s011.radikal.ru/i318/1410/16/fdf75710ea4b.jpg










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5540416/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5663791/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5665476/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5664369/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5665838/​


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ot5/view/604354


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/galinka-37/view/889718


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alexgeorg/view/2805646


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alexgeorg/view/2805645


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5666452/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5664886/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5663814/​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

San Petersburgo, Iglesia de la Sangre Derramada. by Eugercios, on Flickr




Russia . Saint-Petersburg by Osvaleri, on Flickr




over 7500 square metres of mosaics by J▲R Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

MOSCOW, RUSSIA - Vysokopetrovsky monastery/ МОСКВА, РОССИЯ - Высокопетровский монастырь by Miami Love 1, on Flickr




Our Lady of Kazan, Kolomenskoye by londonflâneur, on Flickr




over 7500 square metres of mosaics by J▲R Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

По дороге в Старицу. километров эдак 200 от Москвы by SvetNickol, on Flickr




Our Lady of Smolensk, Novodevichy Convent by londonflâneur, on Flickr




Our Lady of Smolensk, Novodevichy Convent by londonflâneur, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sunset in Vologda by SvetNickol, on Flickr




Belozersk, Russian North by SvetNickol, on Flickr




Bell-tower of Crucification, Alexandrovskaya Sloboda, Alexandrov town by SvetNickol, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Alexandrovskaya Sloboda, Alexandrov town by SvetNickol, on Flickr




Nikolsky Church From St Isaac's by barry gahan, on Flickr




St. Isaac's Cathedral by barry gahan, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pskov by SvetNickol, on Flickr




Ostrov town by SvetNickol, on Flickr




Pskovo-Pecherskiy Monastery by SvetNickol, on Flickr​


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

*Novosibirsk*

Photos by gelio.

*Aleksander Nevskiy Cathedral*


















*Chapel of St. Nicholas*









*Ascension Cathedral*


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5668811/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5667640/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5668313/​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bolotovo, Tserkov' by Grigory Gusev, on Flickr




Prophet Elijah's Church on Ivan’s Hill - Suzdal Cityscapes by Guide, driver and photographer in Moscow, Russia, on Flickr




фото0059 by Olga Hinchcliffe, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Truly - some extraordinary sights....


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5660889/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5670433/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5660065/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5670394/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5670297/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5669840/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5672407/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5671286/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5669700/​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

DSC07821 by qwz, on Flickr




Trinity Church by dimitry ryzhkov, on Flickr




Evening Silence by Alexander St., on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Under thunderclouds by Alexander St., on Flickr




Optina Pustyn Monastery by alevtina.a, on Flickr




Optina Pustyn Monastery by alevtina.a, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

St. Barbara church, Kazan. Церковь св. Варвары, Казань by Kiril K, on Flickr




Церковь св. Параскевы, Казань. St. Parackeva church, Kazan by Kiril K, on Flickr




Architectural Ensemble of the Ancient Cathedral under a Cloud-Filled Sky - Assumption cathedral in Vladimir by Guide, driver and photographer in Moscow, Russia, on Flickr​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5673961/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5672251/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5673064/​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

IMG_2716 by renidens, on Flickr




Panorama of the R by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr




Sergeev Posad by alevtina.a, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sergeev Posad by alevtina.a, on Flickr




Sergeev Posad by alevtina.a, on Flickr




Optina Pustyn Monastery by alevtina.a, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Optina Pustyn Monastery by alevtina.a, on Flickr




Optina Pustyn Monastery by alevtina.a, on Flickr




Fall2012 Russia-10-2 by alevtina.a, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Дивеево. Diveevo by alevtina.a, on Flickr




Дивеево. Diveevo by alevtina.a, on Flickr




Софийский собор. Октябрь 2014 by kamenskiyan, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

ц. Благовещения на Мячине by kamenskiyan, on Flickr




Церковь Фёдора Стратилата by kamenskiyan, on Flickr




София, звонница, кремль by kamenskiyan, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Никольская Высокоостровская церковь и церковь Рождества Богородицы в Витославлицах by kamenskiyan, on Flickr




ц. Рождества Богородицы by kamenskiyan, on Flickr




Софийский собор by kamenskiyan, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Церковь Спаса Преображения на Ковалеве by kamenskiyan, on Flickr




Церковь Власия by kamenskiyan, on Flickr




IMG_1326 by kamenskiyan, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

IMG_6080 by kamenskiyan, on Flickr




Церковь Покрова Пресвятой Богородицы в Филях 1690—1694 годы by Serge 585, on Flickr




2008.10.09..17.09.36 by ahvalj, on Flickr​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5674209/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5674505/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5675584/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3965826/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5674976/










http://blogsochi.ru/sites/default/files/user/user1369/13_2.jpg​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5677230/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5676889/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5677406/​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Panorama of the R by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr




Saint Isaac Cathedral, Saint Petersburg by BaikalNature, on Flickr




Murom, Russia, "Russian Heritage", "Orthodox church" by Olga Hinchcliffe, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

The church of of the name of the icon "Our Lady Life-Giving Spring" in Tsaritsyno by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr




Монастырские стены by semensamsonov, on Flickr




Moskow by pineider, on Flickr​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5677620/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5677340/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5676596/​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Zig_Zag said:


> http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3965826/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I recognize the last photo is in Sochi - Formula One Grand Prix :cheers: :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5679859/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5679883/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5679306/​


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous!


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Russia Moscow kremlin Saint Basil's Cathedral by Krishna moorthi E, on Flickr




peter and paul cathedral by Sergey S Ponomarev - very busy, on Flickr




Оne day in Pereslavl-Zalessky. by Person Behind the Scenes, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

St. Isaac's Cathedral by Jumilla, on Flickr




Untitled by Noatime, on Flickr




on the edge of two worlds by Sergey S Ponomarev - very busy, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

monastery of triphon by Sergey S Ponomarev - very busy, on Flickr




Оne day in Pereslavl-Zalessky. by Person Behind the Scenes, on Flickr




saint catherine monastery by Sergey S Ponomarev - very busy, on Flickr​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5681302/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5683795/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5679472/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5676892/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5684387/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5683081/​


----------



## Raschet (Dec 18, 2012)

https://tibetmonk.livejournal.com/57102.html


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

06d05h07m_Russia_Sanaksar_Monastery_Temnikov_Mordovia_06-Aug-2014_019 by James Hyndman, on Flickr




Church of Prince Dimitry-on-Blood by An Xiao, on Flickr




Veliky Novgorod by okuna, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

DSC_4109s by An Xiao, on Flickr




The Transfiguration Cathedral by An Xiao, on Flickr




Epiphany Monastery by An Xiao, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Church of the Smolensk Icon of the Mother of God by An Xiao, on Flickr




DSC_4316s by An Xiao, on Flickr




Myshkin_1 by fabvaire, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Оne day in Pereslavl-Zalessky. by Person Behind the Scenes, on Flickr




ц. Спаса Преображения на Ковалёве by KamenskiyAN (Anton Novgorodec), on Flickr




000006210002 by KamenskiyAN (Anton Novgorodec), on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

IMG_1326 by KamenskiyAN (Anton Novgorodec), on Flickr




Церковь Фёдора Стратилата by KamenskiyAN (Anton Novgorodec), on Flickr




For those who has visited St.Petersburg: this is not Chesme Church. The same architect, but this is Church of Transfiguration in Krasnaya village around 50 km from Staritsa town. by SvetNickol, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

IMG_0969 by EvgeniyEnot, on Flickr




Great monasteries of Russia: The Trinity-Sergius Lavra by Hernan Linetzky Mc-Manus, on Flickr




Architectural Ensemble of Pokrovsky Convent Framed with Trees by Guide, driver and photographer in Moscow, Russia, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

IMG_8692 by EvgeniyEnot, on Flickr




IMG_0407 by EvgeniyEnot, on Flickr




IMG_5273 by EvgeniyEnot, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Wonderful, as ever!


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5680258/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5680199/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5688847/​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

IMG_9094 by Maslov_MU, on Flickr




vdn_20140614_95765 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr




vdn_20140531_95197 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

斯莫尔尼大教堂 | Smolny Convent by Owen Wong (Thanks for all the comments and favs), on Flickr




Санкт-Петербург, Россия, Церковь Святого Воскресения by zzuka, on Flickr




PV-2009_05_27 #1588_DSC_5077And2more-20090527-0009 by coincidencia.oppositorum, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Golden domes of Ryazan by Alexander St., on Flickr




DSC02964-Edit by dmitrykuznetsovdev, on Flickr




Heavenly domes (Nikolo-Perervinsky Monastery) by Alexander St., on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Under thunderclouds by Alexander St., on Flickr




Trinity Lavra of St. Sergius, Russia by loraineltai, on Flickr




Evening Silence by Alexander St., on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Under the sky of autumn by Alexander St., on Flickr




DSC_4071 by che_konstantin, on Flickr




DSC_3503 by che_konstantin, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

DSC_3931 by che_konstantin, on Flickr



DSC_3531 by che_konstantin, on Flickr



vdn_20140526_94865_HDR by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

19d16h26m_Russia_St_Petersberg_Museum_of_Political_History_of_Russia_Novodevichy_Convent_19-Aug-2014_303 by James Hyndman, on Flickr




22d18h34m_Russia_Saransk_University_Museum_Mordovia_Culture_Museum_ice_hockey_22-Aug-2014_363 by James Hyndman, on Flickr




rybinsk by Sergey S Ponomarev, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Rússia - Moscovo by JCMarques2012, on Flickr




14d08h10m_Russia_St_Petersberg_Peter_and_Paul_Fortress_Petrogradsky_Admiralteyskaya_14-Aug-2014_011 by James Hyndman, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Golden domes of Ryazan by Alexander St., on Flickr



Ryazan IMG_2043 by Вrаinriрреr, on Flickr




Holy Spring by Alexander St., on Flickr​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s019.radikal.ru/i629/1411/ab/a887d6a65a87.jpg










http://s017.radikal.ru/i401/1411/75/ad46dbae6a77.jpg










http://s019.radikal.ru/i601/1411/cd/918cb8cd7ff6.jpg​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5717758/?from_member










http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_53hquobzT3s/TJjs0UT0izI/AAAAAAAAE5w/Ko48C7D5FRA/s1600/%D0%98%D0%BD%D0%BA%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BC%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B9+%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%8B%D1%80%D1%8C.jpg










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/86/%D0%9D%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BE%D1%81%D0%B8%D0%B1%D0%B8%D1%80%D1%81%D0%BA._%D0%A1%D0%BE%D0%B1%D0%BE%D1%80_%D0%B2%D0%BE_%D0%B8%D0%BC%D1%8F_%D1%81%D0%B2%D1%8F%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%B3%D0%BE_%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%B4%D0%BE%D0%B1%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B3%D0%BE_%D0%BA%D0%BD%D1%8F%D0%B7%D1%8F_%D0%90%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BA%D1%81%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%B0_%D0%9D%D0%B5%D0%B2%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B3%D0%BE.jpg​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5555120/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5507025/?from_member










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9222/96911445.4e/0_a4cb1_b16f8da6_XXL.jpg​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Church of Nativity of Most Holy Mother of God by expatexplode, on Flickr



Victory Park by expatexplode, on Flickr



Tserkov' Aleksandra Nevskogo by expatexplode, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

1 by dm35ru, on Flickr



IMG_3906 by msveps, on Flickr



IMG_0127-outside monastery solovetsky islands russia (1) by colinscott210, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

ransfiguration Church, Irkutsk by Aleksandr Zykov, on Flickr



Irkutsk by Aleksandr Zykov, on Flickr



DSC07294 by ArtySho7, on Flickr​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://img-e.photosight.ru/95b/5731294_large.jpg










http://img-2.photosight.ru/923/5730936_large.jpg










http://img-c.photosight.ru/745/5732842_large.jpg​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

https://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/16153/239440294.17/0_104221_b425b9ec_XXL.jpg










https://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/15517/239440294.17/0_103185_2eb59918_XXL.jpg










https://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6814/239440294.10/0_fc0f0_a6a79170_XXL.jpg​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://img-8.photosight.ru/a68/4630342_large.jpeg










http://img-e.photosight.ru/0f9/5734420_large.jpg










http://img-d.photosight.ru/b1c/5735670_large.jpg​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Церковь Живоначальной Троицы , село Бехово by mloktionov, on Flickr



103834912 by Michael B. Simonov, on Flickr



07_09_Белый_городок_D16_1015 by gorchakovas, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

_Q8D0679 by navasergy, on Flickr



08_02_Углич_Корсунская_церковь_D30_1181 by gorchakovas, on Flickr



10_03_НиНо_Часовня_Спаса_Нерукотвогного_D15_1962 by gorchakovas, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

08_01_Проходим_Калязин_D15_1042 by gorchakovas, on Flickr



08_01_По_берегам_D16_1048 by gorchakovas, on Flickr



08_02_Углич_D30_1160 by gorchakovas, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

08_02_Углич_D30_1261 by gorchakovas, on Flickr



09_02_Рыбинск_Набережная_D16_1417 by gorchakovas, on Flickr



Sunfilled expanses by Alexander St., on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Church of Glorious Resurrection (Apostle Philip) on Arbat by Guide, driver and photographer in Moscow, Russia, on Flickr



Church of the Deposition of the Robe and Terem Cupolas by Guide, driver and photographer in Moscow, Russia, on Flickr




Overview Cathedral Square from Taynitsky Garden by Guide, driver and photographer in Moscow, Russia, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Framed Novodevichy Convent with Sparkling Reflections in Twilight by Guide, driver and photographer in Moscow, Russia, on Flickr



The Church of Saint Simeon the Stylite by Guide, driver and photographer in Moscow, Russia, on Flickr



FL-37.jpg by oleg.itkin, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

2014-01-26 14-00-43 by newsky13, on Flickr



2014-03-01 17-05-23 by newsky13, on Flickr



IMG_0058 by vladislav.kulebakin, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

IMG_0057 by vladislav.kulebakin, on Flickr



IMG_0020 by vladislav.kulebakin, on Flickr



IMGL8548 by vladislav.kulebakin, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

The Transfiguration Cathedral by vladislav.kulebakin, on Flickr



IMG_0776 by vladislav.kulebakin, on Flickr



St. Basil's Cathedral by vladislav.kulebakin, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Utterly delightful! Many of these images would make a perfect Christmas card.


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5736900/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5740016/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5738369/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5740258/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5740000/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5675584/?from_member
​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5650031/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5735014/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5218999/?from_member​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Azure on the Azure (Temple of Saints Cosmas and Damian) by Alexander St., on Flickr



Bright Beauty Against the Grey Sky by Guide, driver and photographer in Moscow, Russia, on Flickr



Festive Hodegetria Church in Kremlin of Rostov Velikiy by Guide, driver and photographer in Moscow, Russia, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

A Curved Way to the Ancient Kremlin of Dmitrov by Guide, driver and photographer in Moscow, Russia, on Flickr



Church of Glorious Resurrection (Apostle Philip) on Arbat by Guide, driver and photographer in Moscow, Russia, on Flickr



Inside the Cathedral of St. Dmitry of Rostov by Guide, driver and photographer in Moscow, Russia, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Dramatic Convent by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr



Star Covered Dome by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr



St Petersburg Summer by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Church of the Savior on Blood by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr



view of Zachatyevsky Monastery in Moscow by Voennyy, on Flickr



Cathedral of Christ the Saviour, Moscow by Voennyy, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Kostroma, Russia by alexandersobolev1990, on Flickr



DSC08329 by ArtySho7, on Flickr



2JO_9826 Panorama by OJeffrey Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://templespiter.ru/kalininski/4-2.jpg










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5704086/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5743076/​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Dmitrov’s Monument to Grand Prince Yuri Dolgoruky by 
Guide, driver and photographer in Moscow, Russia, on Flickr



05-DSC_8143-elokhovo by alexjourba, on Flickr



05-DSC_7559-kaluga by alexjourba, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

11-DSC15508-nizhniy by alexjourba, on Flickr



11-DSC15410-makariev by alexjourba, on Flickr



05-DSC_8231-rybinsk by alexjourba, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

06-DSC_8847-borovsk by alexjourba, on Flickr



02-DSC_5961-zvenigorod by alexjourba, on Flickr



05-DSC_7667-serpukhov by alexjourba, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

08-DSC_9891-kirillov by alexjourba, on Flickr



08-DSC_9999-vologda by alexjourba, on Flickr



08-DSC_9808-kirillov by alexjourba, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

08-DSC_9749-ferapontovo by alexjourba, on Flickr



06-DSC_9130-kolomnf by alexjourba, on Flickr



04-DSC_7499-yakovlev by alexjourba, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

04-DSC_7422-rostov by alexjourba, on Flickr



04-DSC_7202-rostov by alexjourba, on Flickr



04-DSC_6987-bogoslov by alexjourba, on Flickr​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5749103/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5745393/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5743854/​


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

These churches and monasteries never fail to delight.


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5716258/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5244862/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5572623/?from_member​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5751514/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5743546/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5750645/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5712021/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5254851/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4729546/?from_member​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Russia, Saint Petersburg / Санкт-Петербург: церковь Дмитрия Солунского by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr



Russia, Saint Petersburg / Санкт-Петербург: Воскресенский Новодевичий монастырь и Новодевичье кладбище by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr



Russia, Saint Petersburg: Church of the Savior on Blood / Санкт-Петербург: храм Спас-на-крови by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Russia, Saint Petersburg / Санкт-Петербург: Воскресенский Новодевичий монастырь и Новодевичье кладбище by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr



Russia, Saint Petersburg / Санкт-Петербург: Чесменская церковь by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr



DSC_3915 by vasiliy.ivanoff, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

DSC_4210 by vasiliy.ivanoff, on Flickr



DSC_4333 by vasiliy.ivanoff, on Flickr



Rostov The Great by AlexMakushin, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Russia, Shikotan: Malokurilskoye / Остров Шикотан: церковь в Малокурильском by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr



Saint Basil's Cathedral, is a church in Red Square in Moscow, Russia by LightofOrthodoxy, on Flickr



Lavra, Sergiev Posad, Russia by LightofOrthodoxy, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Lavra, Sergiev Posad, Russia by LightofOrthodoxy, on Flickr



Lavra, Sergiev Posad, Russia by LightofOrthodoxy, on Flickr



Lavra, Sergiev Posad, Russia by LightofOrthodoxy, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Lavra, Sergiev Posad, Russia (14) by LightofOrthodoxy, on Flickr



Lavra, Sergiev Posad, Russia (12) by LightofOrthodoxy, on Flickr



Lavra, Sergiev Posad, Russia (10) by LightofOrthodoxy, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

IMG_3735 by p_dorogina, on Flickr



IMG_3796 by p_dorogina, on Flickr



DSC_3863 by vasiliy.ivanoff, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Kolomenskoye, Ascension church (1532), built in white stone by an Italian architect. Being the first stone church of tent-like variety, it marked a stunning break from the Byzantine tradition. Moscow 2002 by Tigra K, on Flickr



DSC_4036 by vasiliy.ivanoff, on Flickr



IMG_3731 by p_dorogina, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Tutayev / Тутаев: Казанская Преображенская церковь, вид с левого берега Волги by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr



Rybinsk / Рыбинск: церковь Георгия Великомученика by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr



Rybinsk / Рыбинск: церковь Вознесения Господня by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Kalyazin: the Flooded Belfry / Калязин: колокольня Никольского собора by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr



Red Square Icons by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr



Yaroslavl: the Spaso-Preobrazhensky Monastery / Ярославль: вид со звонницы Спасо-Преображенского монастыря by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Yaroslavl, Tolga / Ярославль, Толга: Толгский монастырь by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr



Yaroslavl / Ярославль: часовня Александра Невского by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr



Vologda / Вологда: вид на реку Вологду и церковь Иоанна Златоуста by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Vologda / Вологда: Кремль и церковь Александра Невского by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr



Vologda / Вологда: вид с колокольни Софийского собора by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr



Goritsy / Горицы: часовня Иоанна Предтечи by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ferapontovo / Ферапонтово by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr


Cherepovets / Череповец: Воскресенский собор by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr



Kirillov: Kirillo-Belozersky Monastery / Кириллов: Kirillo-Belozersky Monastery by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Kalyazin, in particular, is spectacular....


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Russia, Ryazan / Рязань: Кремль by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr



Russia, Serpukhov / Серпухов: Успенская церковь by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr



Russia, Ryazan / Рязань: Вид на Преображенскую церковь Спаса-на-Яру by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Russia, Kaluga / Калуга by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr



Russia, Tula / Тула: Всехсвятский собор by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr



Russia, Serpukhov / Серпухов: церкви Илии Пророка и Троицкая by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Russia, Ryazan / Рязань: Кремль by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr



Russia, Tula / Тула: Богоявленский собор by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr



Russia, Serpukhov / Серпухов: церковь Илии Пророка by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Russia, Kaluga / Калуга by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr



Russia, Saint Petersburg / Санкт-Петербург: церковь Дмитрия Солунского by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr



Russia, Saint Petersburg / Санкт-Петербург: Воскресенский Новодевичий монастырь и Новодевичье кладбище by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5751165/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5752936/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5752922/​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Спасо-Преображенский собор by Denis Romanov (please, view by albums), on Flickr



St. Basil’s Cathedral Bathed in Evening Snow by Guide, driver and photographer in Moscow, Russia, on Flickr



俄羅斯聖彼得堡(Russia, St.Petersburg) by Alvin1204, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

P3091332.jpg by diegosaez, on Flickr



The Peter and Paul Cathedral. Saint Petersburg, Russia. by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr



Smolny Convent of the Resurrection (Voskresensky). Saint Petersburg, Russia. by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Wooden Church by tutanh, on Flickr



Our Lady of Smolensk Church (Smolenskaya tserkov) and Simeonovskaya Church, Suzdal, Russia　スズダリ、スモレンスカヤ教会 by Moon Flower MM, on Flickr



Cathedral of the Nativity view from the opposite side of the Kamenka river, Suzdal　スズダリ、カーメンカ川対岸から見たラジヂェストヴェンスキー聖堂 by Moon Flower MM, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Church of the Prophet Elijah stands on the low hill, Suzdal, Russia　スズダリ、丘の上のイリイーンスカヤ教会 by Moon Flower MM, on Flickr




Russia, Izborsk / Изборск: Корсунская часовня by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr




Спасо-Преображенский собор by Denis Romanov (please, view by albums), on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Cathedral of the Nativity from the woods, Suzdal　スズダリ、ラジヂェストヴェンスキー聖堂 by Moon Flower MM, on Flickr



A church reflects on the Kamenka river, Suzdal　スズダリ、カーメンカ川に映る教会 by Moon Flower MM, on Flickr



Wooden church in Kremlin, Suzdal　スズダリ、クレムリン内のニコーリスカヤ教会 by Moon Flower MM, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Wooden churchs in the museum of wooden masterpieces, Suzdal, Russia　スズダリ、木造建築博物館の教会 by Moon Flower MM, on Flickr



Wooden church and rowan trees, Suzdal, Russia　スズダリ、木造建築博物館の教会とナナカマド by Moon Flower MM, on Flickr



Church of the Savior on Spilled Blood, Saint Petersburg 2014 by Easy Traveler, on Flickr​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5761663/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5760835/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5761522/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5760608/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5761333/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5759744/​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

vdn_ 20141104_106096 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



Church. Russia. by Aleksander Markin, on Flickr



Church of Intercession. Kizhi Island by Lynda W1, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

346400199709375 by pint.maws13, on Flickr



Piter_1 by mia_mia, on Flickr



Saint Isaac's Cathedral, St. Petersburg, Russia by Striderv, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

vdn_20140615_96637 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20140526_94955 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20140526_95058 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

vdn_20140526_94998 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20140310_90388 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20140327_90937 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

vdn_20140327_90956 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20140327_91109 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20140312_90445 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

vdn_20140327_90949 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20140327_90916 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20140327_91069 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

vdn_20140301_89698 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20140301_89667 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20140301_89660 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

vdn_20131217_88254 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20131218_88504 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20131222_88741 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

vdn_ 20141019_105567 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20140614_95765 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20140704_99688_HDR by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

vdn_20131205_87861 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20131106_86975 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20140331_91409 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

vdn_20140320_90866 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20140427_92569 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20140502_92648 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

vdn_20140426_92244 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20140517_93643 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20140531_95168 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

vdn_20140526_94786 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20140526_94893 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20140526_94877_HDR by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

08-DSC_9891-kirillov by alexjourba, on Flickr



06-DSC_8955-kolomna by alexjourba, on Flickr



05-DSC_7736-serpukhov by alexjourba, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Volokolamsk by Alexander St., on Flickr



08-DSC_9808-kirillov by alexjourba, on Flickr



08-DSC_9749-ferapontovo by alexjourba, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

06-DSC_9130-kolomnf by alexjourba, on Flickr



06-DSC_8847-borovsk by alexjourba, on Flickr



05-DSC_7667-serpukhov by alexjourba, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

04-DSC_7499-yakovlev by alexjourba, on Flickr



04-DSC_7422-rostov by alexjourba, on Flickr



04-DSC_7202-rostov by alexjourba, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

04-DSC_6987-bogoslov by alexjourba, on Flickr



04-DSC_7057-shugor by alexjourba, on Flickr



04-DSC_7182-rostov by alexjourba, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Such variety of style.... are certain styles associated with certain regions?


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

^^^^
No, rather it depends on the time in which churches were built or temples. At one time there was a fashion for a certain style.










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5759920/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5762686/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5762526/​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Holy Trinity church Kaluga by pascal.f, on Flickr



Свято-Михайловский собор (Ижевск) by Dmitry Kostin, on Flickr



Храм в Васильевском (построен в 18 веке, перестроен в 19 веке, значительно поврежден в 1937 и 1970-е, восстановлен в 2002 ) by Dmitry Kostin, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Троице-Ильинский монастырь - Троицкий собор by Dmitry Kostin, on Flickr



Раифский монастырь by Dmitry Kostin, on Flickr



vdn_20130922_84330 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

vdn_20130922_84813_1 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20130929_85028_1 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20130713_81347 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

vdn_20130713_81345 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20130713_81244 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20130811_82471 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

vdn_20130810_82331 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20130810_82197 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20121229_68460 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

vdn_20130707_80934 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20130707_80622 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20130707_80715 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

vdn_20130713_81436 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20130413_76050 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20130508_77967 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

vdn_20130530_79068 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20130406_75506 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20130616_79220 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

vdn_20130630_80168 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20130630_80437 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20080906_10084 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

vdn_20130427_76864 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20130427_76756 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



kuzminki_009_deadokey.livejournal.com by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

vdn_20130406_75429 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20130406_75365 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20130508_77860 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

vdn_20130406_75313 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20130406_75171 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20130508_77835 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

vdn_20130404_75121 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20130404_75116 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20130310_73172 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

125831571094889 by pint.maws11, on Flickr



851109757399741 by pint.maws34, on Flickr



symbol by Sergey S Ponomarev, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

vdn_20130216_71854 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20130216_71847 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20130216_71935 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

vdn_20130216_72101 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20130216_72207 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20130216_72085 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

vdn_20130127_71374 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20130127_71429 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20130127_71432 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

vdn_20121222_68070 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20121222_68165 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20121222_68166 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

troizkoe-mosrentgen_010_deadokey.livejournal.com by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



ubory_003_deadokey.livejournal.com by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



ershovo_031_deadokey.livejournal.com by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

vdn_20120414_60034 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



titovskoe_001_deadokey.livejournal.com by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



titovskoe_002_deadokey.livejournal.com by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

bogorodskoe_016_deadokey.livejournal.com by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20120724_60499 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



anosino_019_deadokey.livejournal.com by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

vdn_20120627_59905 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



pavlovskayasloboda_015_deadokey.livejournal.com by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20121104_66723 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

vdn_20121024_67059 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20121006_66279 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20120901_64617 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

vdn_20130127_71279 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20130127_71285 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20130113_70573 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

vdn_20120317_58321 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20130127_71329 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



perovo_005_deadokey.livejournal.com by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

vdn_20120317_58233 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



oparino_026_deadokey.livejournal.com by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



avdotyino_046_deadokey.livejournal.com by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5660517/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4967362/?from_member










http://smelov.photo/uploads/kamchatka/IMG_3462.jpg​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5284891/?from_member










http://smelov.photo/uploads/unsorted-city-and-landscapes/IMG_8924.jpg










http://smelov.photo/uploads/unsorted-city-and-landscapes/SME_4989.jpg​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5765981/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5685346/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5758224/?from_member​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Russia: Barnaul / Барнаул by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr



Parfenovo / Парфёново: Церковь иконы Божией Матери - Нечаянная Радость by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr



Нижний Новгород, Россия, Успенская церковь by zzuka, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

41_lukino_deadokey.livejournal.com by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



48_krivtzy_deadokey.livejournal.com by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



17_milet_deadokey.livejournal.com by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

49_sinkovo_deadokey.livejournal.com by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



homyakovo_037_deadokey.livejournal.com by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



homyakovo_002_deadokey.livejournal.com by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Church of the Intercession of the Holy Virgin - Pokrovskoe Manor (Glebovo-Streshnevo) XVIII-XIX century by larvalan, on Flickr



Russia, Tula / Тула: Всехсвятский собор by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr



Cherepovets / Череповец: Воскресенский собор by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

p_P5050601 by Oznobishino, on Flickr



p_P5050625 by Oznobishino, on Flickr



IMG_4578 by Oznobishino, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

vdn_20111007_51321 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



perhushkovo_003_deadokey.livejournal.com by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



obraztsovo2_002_deadokey.livejournal.com by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

obraztsovo_006_deadokey.livejournal.com by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



obraztsovo2_001_deadokey.livejournal.com by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



ostrov_000_deadokey.livejournal.com by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

besedy_012_deadokey.livejournal.com by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20091117_25095 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



bykovo_053_deadokey.livejournal.com by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

kostino_015_deadokey.livejournal.com by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



poltevo_005_deadokey.livejournal.com by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



milet_001_deadokey.livejournal.com by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

milet_014_deadokey.livejournal.com by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



tayninskoe_008_deadokey.livejournal.com by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



tayninskoe_011_deadokey.livejournal.com by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

dugino_040_deadokey.livejournal.com by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20110817_48630 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20110817_48592 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

putyatino_006_deadokey.livejournal.com by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



putyatino_008_deadokey.livejournal.com by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



putyatino_010_deadokey.livejournal.com by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

vdn_20110703_46907 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20110605_41948 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20110809_48890 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

vdn_20110930_50795 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20110930_50798 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20110817_48583 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

vdn_20110805_48219 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



sitniki_003_deadokey.livejournal.com by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20110930_50709 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

vdn_20110929_50612 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20110929_50609 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20110929_50591 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

vdn_20110605_41870 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20090806_22357 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



kraskovo_048_deadokey.livejournal.com by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

vdn_20110930_50775 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



yakovlevo_006_deadokey.livejournal.com by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



VDN_8536 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

20071109-028 by ABB iphone, on Flickr



IMG_5327 by ABB iphone, on Flickr



20071027-003 by ABB iphone, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Looking at the Cathedral by ABB iphone, on Flickr



Dmitrov. Candlemas Church in Dmitrov by ABB iphone, on Flickr



The Church of the Epiphany in the town of Khimki by ABB iphone, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Trinity-Lavra-of-St.-Sergius-Sergiev-Posad-Russia by Oznobishino, on Flickr



Годеново by Oznobishino, on Flickr



Untitled by Oznobishino, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

IMG_7268 by Oznobishino, on Flickr



DSC_0859-678x1024 by Oznobishino, on Flickr



DSC_0591-1024x678 by Oznobishino, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Russia. Volokolamsk. Kremlin. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr



Rostov Veliky. Kremlin at dawn. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr



Moscow. Manor Kuskovo. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Rostov Veliky. Uspensky Sobor. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr



Moscow. Novodevichy convent. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr



Teryaevo. Joseph of Volotsky monastery. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Russia. Vladimir. Uspensky Cathedral. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr



Russia. Mikulino. Cathedral of the Archangel Michael. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr



Russia. Moscow. Andronikov Monastery. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Moscow. Small Tolmachovsky lane. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr



Moscow. Holy Trinity Church on Kashirskoye Highway. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr



Moscow. Church of the Resurrection in Kadashi. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Moscow. Andronievskaya embankment. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr



Moscow. Shrine of St. George. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr



Moscow. St. Basil's Cathedral. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Moscow. Novodevichy Monastery at sunset. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr



Moscow. Novodevichy Monastery. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr



Moscow. Raushskaya embankment. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Untitled by trovere, on Flickr



Церковь Николая Чудотворца в Правдинском by Nickolas Titkov, on Flickr



Interior of the Church of the Annunciation - St. Nicholas Convent by Guide, driver and photographer in Moscow, Russia, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Cherepovets / Череповец: Воскресенский собор by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr



Ferapontovo / Ферапонтово by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr



Vologda / Вологда: вид на реку Вологду и церковь Димитрия Прилуцкого by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Vologda / Вологда: Кремль и церковь Александра Невского by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr



Vologda / Вологда: вид с колокольни Софийского собора by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr



Vologda / Вологда: вид на реку Вологду и церковь Иоанна Златоуста by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Belozersk / Белозерск: собор Спаса Преображения by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr



Kirillov: Kirillo-Belozersky Monastery / Кириллов: Kirillo-Belozersky Monastery by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr



Kirillov: Kirillo-Belozersky Monastery / Кириллов: Kirillo-Belozersky Monastery by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Kirillov: Kirillo-Belozersky Monastery / Кириллов: Kirillo-Belozersky Monastery by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr



Kostroma: Ipatiev Monastery / Кострома: Ипатьевский монастырь by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr



Yaroslavl: Church of Elijah the Prophet / Ярославль: церковь Илии Пророка by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Yaroslavl / Ярославль: часовня Александра Невского by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr



Yaroslavl, Tolga / Ярославль, Толга: Толгский монастырь by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr



Yaroslavl, Tolga / Ярославль, Толга: Толгский монастырь by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Yaroslavl, Tolga / Ярославль, Толга: Толгский монастырь by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr



Yaroslavl: the Spaso-Preobrazhensky Monastery / Ярославль: вид со звонницы Спасо-Преображенского монастыря by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr



Yaroslavl: the Spaso-Preobrazhensky Monastery / Ярославль: вид со звонницы Спасо-Преображенского монастыря by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Yaroslavl: the Spaso-Preobrazhensky Monastery / Ярославль: река Которосль, вид на Спасо-Преображенский монастырь by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr



Yaroslavl: Church of Elijah the Prophet / Ярославль: церковь Илии Пророка by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr



Kashin / Кашин: река Кашинка и Церковь Илии Пророка by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Rybinsk / Рыбинск: собор Спаса Преображения by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr



Rybinsk / Рыбинск: церковь Георгия Великомученика by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr



Rybinsk / Рыбинск: церковь Вознесения Господня by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Chyornaya Zavod' / Черная Заводь: церковь Вознесения Господня by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr



Myshkin / Мышкин: собор Николая Чудотворца by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr



Uglich / Углич by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Tutayev / Тутаев: Казанская Преображенская церковь, вид с левого берега Волги by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr



Tutayev / Тутаев: Переправа через Волгу, вид на правый берег by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr



Tutayev / Тутаев: Воскресенский собор by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Rostov / Ростов: Кремль by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr



Rostov / Ростов: Авраамиевский Богоявленский монастырь, церковь Николая Чудотворца by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr



Danilov / Данилов: Даниловский Казанский монастырь на Горушке by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Russia, Irkutsk / Иркутск: Собор Богоявления Господня в Иркутске by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr



Russia, Shikotan: Malokurilskoye / Остров Шикотан: церковь в Малокурильском by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr



Russia, Saint Petersburg: Church of the Savior on Blood / Санкт-Петербург: храм Спас-на-крови by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Russia, Saint Petersburg / Санкт-Петербург: церковь Дмитрия Солунского by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr



Russia, Saint Petersburg / Санкт-Петербург: Чесменская церковь by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr



Russia, Saint Petersburg: Cathedral of St. Catherine in Pushkin / Санкт-Петербург, Пушкин: Екатерининский дворец by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Kashin / Кашин: церковь Рождества Христова by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr



Maryino / Марьино: церковь Благовещения Пресвятой Богородицы by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr



Verhne-Nikul'skoe / Верхне-Никульское: церковь Троицы Живоначальной by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Kharinskoe / Харинское: церковь Владимирской иконы Божией матери by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr



Pokrov-Ramenye / Покров-Раменье: церковь Покрова Пресвятой Богородицы by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr



Parfenovo / Парфёново: Церковь иконы Божией Матери - Нечаянная Радость by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

Excellent photos *Pop Bogdan* kay:. Кeep it up!!!


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Russia, Saint Petersburg: the Sphynx and Saint Isaacs Cathedral / Санкт-Петербург: сфинкс и Исаакиевский собор by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr



Russia, Saint Petersburg / Санкт-Петербург: Воскресенский Новодевичий монастырь и Новодевичье кладбище by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr



Russia, Tula / Тула: Всехсвятский собор by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Russia, Serpukhov / Серпухов: Успенская церковь by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr



Russia, Serpukhov / Серпухов: церкви Илии Пророка и Троицкая by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr



Russia, Serpukhov / Серпухов: церковь Илии Пророка by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Russia, Kaluga / Калуга by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr



Russia, Ryazan / Рязань: Кремль by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr



Russia, Ryazan / Рязань: Кремль by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Russia, Ryazan / Рязань: Вид на Преображенскую церковь Спаса-на-Яру by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr



Russia, Izborsk / Изборск: Корсунская часовня by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr



Russia, Moscow / Москва: на территории Храма Христа Спасителя by Dmitry Kulakov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Церковь Казанской иконы Божией Матери by Nickolas Titkov, on Flickr



Церковь Казанской иконы Божией Матери by Nickolas Titkov, on Flickr



Церковь Казанской иконы Божией Матери by Nickolas Titkov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Церковь Иконы Божией Матери Неупиваемая Чаша by Nickolas Titkov, on Flickr



Церковь Казанской иконы Божией Матери by Nickolas Titkov, on Flickr



Церковь преподобного Василия Блаженного by Nickolas Titkov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Собор Покрова Пресвятой Богородицы by Nickolas Titkov, on Flickr



Церковь святых Первоверховных апостолов Петра и Павла by Nickolas Titkov, on Flickr



Церковь Казанской Иконы Божией Матери by Nickolas Titkov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Церковь святого Великомученика и Победоносца Георгия в Ульяновке by Nickolas Titkov, on Flickr



Церковь Николая Чудотворца в Макарово by Nickolas Titkov, on Flickr



Церковь Владимира равноапостольного в Талицах by Nickolas Titkov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Церковь Покрова Пресвятой Богородицы в Сватково by Nickolas Titkov, on Flickr



Церковь Рождества Пресвятой Богородицы в Махре by Nickolas Titkov, on Flickr



Церковь Иконы Божией Матери Тихвинская в Выпуково by Nickolas Titkov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Церковь Рождества Иоанна Предтечи в Троице-Сергиевой лавре by Nickolas Titkov, on Flickr



Свято-Троицкая Сергиева лавра by Nickolas Titkov, on Flickr



Церковь Николая Чудотворца в Наро-Фоминске by Nickolas Titkov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Церковь Спаса Нерукотворного Образа в Клязьме by Nickolas Titkov, on Flickr



Церковь Спаса Нерукотворного Образа в Клязьме by Nickolas Titkov, on Flickr



Церковь Спаса Нерукотворного Образа в Клязьме by Nickolas Titkov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Церковь Покрова Пресвятой Богородицы в Ильино by Nickolas Titkov, on Flickr



Церковь Покрова Пресвятой Богородицы в Ильино by Nickolas Titkov, on Flickr



Церковь Покрова Пресвятой Богородицы в Ильино by Nickolas Titkov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ростовский кремль by Nickolas Titkov, on Flickr



Ростовский кремль by Nickolas Titkov, on Flickr



Ростовский кремль by Nickolas Titkov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ростовский кремль by Nickolas Titkov, on Flickr



Ростовский кремль by Nickolas Titkov, on Flickr



Ростовский кремль by Nickolas Titkov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Церковь Василия Великого в Васильевском by Nickolas Titkov, on Flickr



Церковь Троицы Живоначальной в Старой Купавне by Nickolas Titkov, on Flickr



Церковь Покрова Пресвятой Богородицы by Nickolas Titkov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Церковь Покрова Пресвятой Богородицы в Кикино by Nickolas Titkov, on Flickr



Церковь Покрова Пресвятой Богородицы в Сабурово by Nickolas Titkov, on Flickr



Церковь Илии Пророка by Nickolas Titkov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Никитский монастырь by Nickolas Titkov, on Flickr



Церковь Покрова Пресвятой Богородицы by Nickolas Titkov, on Flickr



Церковь Покрова Пресвятой Богородицы by Nickolas Titkov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pskov Kremlin (Krom) by Peer.Gynt, on Flickr



Temple of Saint Basil on the Hill. Pskov. XV AD. Храм святителя Василия Великого (на горке). Псков. by Peer.Gynt, on Flickr



St. Clement Church, XV AD, Pskov. by Peer.Gynt, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

'Kizhi Pogost. Кижский Погост by Peer.Gynt, on Flickr



Yuriev Monastery. Novgorod The Great. Юрьев Монастырь. Великий Новгород. by Peer.Gynt, on Flickr



Velikiy Novgorod. by Peer.Gynt, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

The Church of Assumption. 1595. Vitoslavlitsy. Церковь Успения. Витославлицы. by Peer.Gynt, on Flickr



Goritsky Monastery (Pereslavl-Zalessky). Assumption Cathedral. by Peer.Gynt, on Flickr




Nikitsky Monastery. Pereslavl' Zalessky. XV AD. Никитский монастырь. Переславль Залесский. by Peer.Gynt, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

From previous page - 916 917 918 919 920



Pokrovskiy cathedral (Moscow) by K.Evchenko, on Flickr



Kazan Cathedral on Red Square (Moscow) by K.Evchenko, on Flickr



Monastery of the Archangel Michael (Yuriev-Polskiy, Russia) by K.Evchenko, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Life-giving Trinity Cathedral (Yuriev-Polskiy, Russia) by K.Evchenko, on Flickr



Monastery of the Archangel Michael (Yuriev-Polskiy, Russia) by K.Evchenko, on Flickr



Monastery of the Archangel Michael (Yuriev-Polskiy, Russia) by K.Evchenko, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Peter and Paul Cathedral by K.Evchenko, on Flickr



Church of the Resurrection (Tarusa, Russia) by K.Evchenko, on Flickr



Church of St. Nicholas (Serpukhov, Russia) by K.Evchenko, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Vysotsky monastery by K.Evchenko, on Flickr



Episcopal Nunnery by K.Evchenko, on Flickr



Cathedral of Boris and Gleb by K.Evchenko, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Royal residence in the suburb of Alexandrov (Russia) by K.Evchenko, on Flickr



Royal residence in the suburb of Alexandrov (Russia) by K.Evchenko, on Flickr



The Cathedral in Alexandrov by K.Evchenko, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Shortly before a cloudburst by K.Evchenko, on Flickr



Kolomenskoe (Moscow, Russia) by K.Evchenko, on Flickr



Royal doors by K.Evchenko, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Temple of Our Lady of Kazan by K.Evchenko, on Flickr



Assumption Cathedral (Dmitrov, Russia) by K.Evchenko, on Flickr



Ascension Church by K.Evchenko, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Wooden church in Kolomenskoye by K.Evchenko, on Flickr



Church of the Ascension (Kolomenskoye) by K.Evchenko, on Flickr



Church of the Ascension (Kolomenskoye) by K.Evchenko, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Savvino-Storozhevsky Monastery (Zvenigorod, Russia) by K.Evchenko, on Flickr



Savvino-Storozhevsky Monastery (Zvenigorod, Russia) by K.Evchenko, on Flickr



Savvino-Storozhevsky Monastery (Zvenigorod, Russia) by K.Evchenko, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Golden Gate (Vladimir) by K.Evchenko, on Flickr



Uspenskiy Cathedral (Vladimir, Russia) by K.Evchenko, on Flickr



Cathedral (Vladimir, Russia) by K.Evchenko, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Church of St.Nicola (Vladimir) by K.Evchenko, on Flickr



Savvino-Storozhevsky Monastery (Zvenigorod, Russia) by K.Evchenko, on Flickr



Church in Moscow by K.Evchenko, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

The Church in Moscow by K.Evchenko, on Flickr



St George's Cathedral (Yuriev-Polskiy, Russia) by K.Evchenko, on Flickr



St George's Cathedral (Yuriev-Polskiy, Russia) by K.Evchenko, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

20120502_145237 by GorVlad, on Flickr



20120502_143434 by GorVlad, on Flickr



20120501_151708 by GorVlad, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Naval Cathedral in Kronstadt by GorVlad, on Flickr



20120501_170940 by GorVlad, on Flickr



20120501_170600 by GorVlad, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

20120428_142959 by GorVlad, on Flickr



20120428_130841 by GorVlad, on Flickr



20120428_135715 by GorVlad, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

20120428_135954 by GorVlad, on Flickr



20120428_130643 by GorVlad, on Flickr



20120428_132107 by GorVlad, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

20120429_155432 by GorVlad, on Flickr



20120427_083817 by GorVlad, on Flickr



20120427_081919 by GorVlad, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Троицкий собор by GorVlad, on Flickr



20120430_112154 by GorVlad, on Flickr



GEN_5775.jpg by Go Ga, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Kazan Church in the Novodeviche Monastery, Saint Petersburg by leonyaakov, on Flickr



Holy Trinity Cathedral by alexwinger, on Flickr



Blizzard by Alexander St., on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Just fantastic!


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

IMG_0001 by konstantin_nemudrov, on Flickr



IMG_0078 by konstantin_nemudrov, on Flickr



IMG_0124 by konstantin_nemudrov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

IMG_0206 by konstantin_nemudrov, on Flickr



IMG_0233 by konstantin_nemudrov, on Flickr



IMG_1935 The Church of the Sign in Komlevo (1802?). South elevation. by carlfbagge, on Flickr​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4947199/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5781064/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3032678/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5787914/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5786161/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5785808/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5789999/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5781943/










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/15543/103816011.27/0_112fd1_7a293c1e_XXL​


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

That last image is quite spectacular. Wonderful!


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5790552/










http://www.gorodgorky.ru/images/index/_BUL3619.jpg










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4744635/​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

IMG_1056 The Bogolyubovo Railway Station, with Bogolyubovo Convent in the Distance by carlfbagge, on Flickr



IMG_1048 Church of the Intercession on the Nerl (Церковь Покрова на Нерли). Constructed 1165. East view with chapel and caretaker's house. by carlfbagge, on Flickr



IMG_1076 The Church of the Nativity of John the Baptist (1739), left, and the Church of the Epiphany in Suzdal (1781). Northeast view with River Kamenka and footbridge. by carlfbagge, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

IMG_1496 Church of Archdeacon Stephanie in Kideksha (1780). North view. by carlfbagge, on Flickr



IMG_1283 Belltower of the Reverend (1812-24), Deposition of the Robe (Ризоположенский) Monastery. West view. by carlfbagge, on Flickr



IMG_1280 The Deposition of the Robe Cathedral (XVI c.) in the Deposition of the Robe (Ризоположенский) Monastery in Suzdal. Apse view. by carlfbagge, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

IMG_1323 Church of Elijah in Suzdal (1744). Northeast view. by carlfbagge, on Flickr



IMG_1261 Colorful Belltower of the Church of Saint Antipius in Suzdal (1745) by carlfbagge, on Flickr



IMG_1369 The Church of the Transfiguration from Village Kozlyatyevo (1756), now in the Museum of Wooden Architecture in Suzdal. West elevation. by carlfbagge, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

IMG_1396 The Nativity Cathedral in Suzdal. Constructed 1222-25, upper structure rebuilt 1528. Northwest view with Belltower (1625) and XV-XVIII c. Archbishop's Palace. by carlfbagge, on Flickr



IMG_1397 The Church of Saint Nicholas from Village Glotovo (1766), now in the Suzdal Kremlin. Northeast view. by carlfbagge, on Flickr



IMG_1469 The Church of Saints Kosma and Demyan in Suzdal (1725). Northwest view. by carlfbagge, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

IMG_1092 The Church of Saint Paraskeva-Pyatnitsa in Suzdal (1763). Apse view. by carlfbagge, on Flickr



IMG_1091 Trading Stalls (1806-11, remodeled XX c.) and the Church of the Resurrection in Suzdal (1720) by carlfbagge, on Flickr



IMG_1125 Intercession Cathedral (1510-18, XVII- XVIII c.), Intercession Convent (Покровского Монастыря) in Suzdal. North view. by carlfbagge, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

IMG_1116 Refectory Church of the Conception (1551), Intercession Convent (Покровского Монастыря) in Suzdal. Southwest view. by carlfbagge, on Flickr



IMG_1494 The Architectural Ensemble in Kideksha (XII-XVIII c.) by carlfbagge, on Flickr



IMG_1065 Tiknvinskaya Church in Suzdal (XVII c.). Apse view. by carlfbagge, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

IMG_1135 View of Footbridge over the River Kamenka and of the West Wall of the Savior-Euthymius Monastery in Suzdal by carlfbagge, on Flickr



IMG_1150 View of River Kamenka, Pokrovsky Meadow, and Intercession Convent (Покровского Монастыря) in Suzdal by carlfbagge, on Flickr



IMG_1207 The Cathedral of the Transfiguration of the Savior (XVI c.) in the Savior-Euthymius Monastery in Suzdal. East view with the Dmitry Pozharsky Memorial Chapel (2009) in the foreground. by carlfbagge, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

IMG_1200 Church of Saint John the Baptist and Belltower (XVI-XVII c.), Savior-Euthymius Monastery in Suzdal. Northwest view. by carlfbagge, on Flickr



IMG_9080 Church of the Nativity of the Virgin in Suvorovo (1865-93). Southeast view. by carlfbagge, on Flickr



IMG_1417 The Iconostasis of the Nativity Cathedral in Suzdal by carlfbagge, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

IMG_9332 The Cathedral of Saints Boris and Gleb (1805-1820) and the Bell Tower (1817-1827) in Staritsa by carlfbagge, on Flickr



IMG_9607 Church of John the Baptist in Ramen'e (1895) by carlfbagge, on Flickr



IMG_9826 Boris-Gleb Monastery in Torzhok. View from the left bank of the River Tvertsa. by carlfbagge, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

IMG_9820 Boris-Gleb Cathedral (1785-96). Boris-Gleb Monastery in Torzhok. View from the left bank of the River Tvertsa. by carlfbagge, on Flickr



IMG_3781 Church of the Fedorovsky Virgin (1687) by carlfbagge, on Flickr



IMG_3797 Church Ensemble in Korovniki (XVII c) by carlfbagge, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

IMG_3760 Tolga Convent by carlfbagge, on Flickr



IMG_3925_2 Church of Elijah the Prophet (1647-1650) by carlfbagge, on Flickr



IMG_3934 Church of Saint Michael the Archangel (1658-1682) by carlfbagge, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

IMG_9466 The Church of Transfiguration of the Lord in Krasnoye (1790) by carlfbagge, on Flickr



IMG_9401 The Dormition Monastery in Staritsa by carlfbagge, on Flickr



IMG_3939_2 Church of the Nativity of Christ (1635-1644) by carlfbagge, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

IMG_6836 Distant View of Quarters, New Jerusalem Monastery by carlfbagge, on Flickr



IMG_6833 Over-the-Gate Church, New Jerusalem Monastery by carlfbagge, on Flickr



IMG_6746 The Resurrection Cathedral (1656-1685) in the New Jerusalem Monastery by carlfbagge, on Flickr​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5787522/?from_member










http://s020.radikal.ru/i703/1501/96/90fba3907248.jpg










http://s015.radikal.ru/i330/1501/68/607bf87b2478.jpg​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

the Church in honor of St. Stephen of Perm by zaxarou77, on Flickr



The Spasskaya church of Our Saviour, Irkutsk, Siberia, Russia by Rita Willaert, on Flickr



Bogoyavlenskiy - Epiphany Cathedral in Irkutsk Russia. by Rita Willaert, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Listvyanka, Irkutsky District, Irkutsk Oblast, Russia, by Rita Willaert, on Flickr



DSC_0360 by Alexander Khovansky, on Flickr



20141220-GEA_8065 by gavrish_ka, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

The old fortress by vadimmokin, on Flickr



Abbey by vadimmokin, on Flickr



Autumn in the village by vadimmokin, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Over the roofs by vadimmokin, on Flickr



Pink sunrise by vadimmokin, on Flickr



P1060097 by lisa_nikolajeva, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

IMG_6019 by ossero, on Flickr



IMG_6017 by ossero, on Flickr



IMG_5982 by ossero, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

IMG_5970 by ossero, on Flickr



IMG_5965 by ossero, on Flickr



IMG_5846 by ossero, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

IMG_8381 by ossero, on Flickr



IMG_0818 by ossero, on Flickr



Благовещенская церковь - Church of the Annunciation by ossero, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

IMG_0329 by ossero, on Flickr



IMG_0147 by ossero, on Flickr



IMG_0625 by ossero, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

The church of St John Chrysostom / Церковь Св. Иоанна Златоуста by andrey.senov, on Flickr



Волоколамск by sovraskin, on Flickr



Нижний Новгород / Nizhniy Novgorod by sovraskin, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Кремлевская площадь / View to Kremlin square by sovraskin, on Flickr



Кремлевская площадь / View to Kremlin square by sovraskin, on Flickr



Вологда / Vologda view by sovraskin, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

DSCF3763 by Antsiferova Nataly, on Flickr



DSCF3787 by Antsiferova Nataly, on Flickr



DSCF3843 by Antsiferova Nataly, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

DSCF3959 by Antsiferova Nataly, on Flickr



DSCF4024 by Antsiferova Nataly, on Flickr



DSCF3870 by Antsiferova Nataly, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Suzdal by Antsiferova Nataly, on Flickr



Suzdal by Antsiferova Nataly, on Flickr



Taganrog 102 by Alexxx1979, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pereslavl-Zalessky 18 by Alexxx1979, on Flickr



Pereslavl-Zalessky 16 by Alexxx1979, on Flickr



Pereslavl-Zalessky 11 by Alexxx1979, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pereslavl-Zalessky 3 by Alexxx1979, on Flickr



Pereslavl-Zalessky 25 by Alexxx1979, on Flickr



Novocherkassk 11 by Alexxx1979, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Novocherkassk 5 by Alexxx1979, on Flickr



Myshkin 16 by Alexxx1979, on Flickr



Myshkin 24 by Alexxx1979, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Uglich 8 by Alexxx1979, on Flickr



Uglich 18 by Alexxx1979, on Flickr



Uglich 21 by Alexxx1979, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Borisoglebsky 10 by Alexxx1979, on Flickr



Borisoglebsky 23 by Alexxx1979, on Flickr



Borisoglebsky 6 by Alexxx1979, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

DSC_0123 by alexjourba, on Flickr



DSC_0100 by alexjourba, on Flickr



DSC_0119 by alexjourba, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Saint Petersburg 5 by Alexxx1979, on Flickr



Saint Petersburg 32 by Alexxx1979, on Flickr



Saint Petersburg 51 by Alexxx1979, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Saint Petersburg 57 by Alexxx1979, on Flickr



Saint Petersburg 95 by Alexxx1979, on Flickr



Saint Petersburg 110 by Alexxx1979, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Petergof 10 by Alexxx1979, on Flickr



Saint Petersburg 52 by Alexxx1979, on Flickr



Saint Petersburg 105 by Alexxx1979, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Saint Petersburg 85 by Alexxx1979, on Flickr



Saint Petersburg 119 by Alexxx1979, on Flickr



Saint Petersburg 122 by Alexxx1979, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Saint Petersburg 124 by Alexxx1979, on Flickr



Schyokino 39 by Alexxx1979, on Flickr



Taganrog 104 by Alexxx1979, on Flickr​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://it.tourbina.ru/photos.3/5/0/500828/big.photo.jpg










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5799144/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5799532/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5796071/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5775816/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5766692/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5341536/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5798299/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5794953/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5802839/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5803335/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5803394/​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

IMG_4947 by Holy crap!, on Flickr



IMG_5017 by Holy crap!, on Flickr



IMG_5030 by Holy crap!, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

IMG_5037 by Holy crap!, on Flickr



IMG_5058 by Holy crap!, on Flickr



IMG_5059 by Holy crap!, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

IMG_5094 by Holy crap!, on Flickr



IMG_5055 by Holy crap!, on Flickr



IMG_5081 by Holy crap!, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

IMG_5100 by Holy crap!, on Flickr



IMG_5104 by Holy crap!, on Flickr



IMG_5039 by Holy crap!, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

IMG_1637 by Holy crap!, on Flickr



IMG_1634 by Holy crap!, on Flickr



IMG_1591 by Holy crap!, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

IMG_1432 by Holy crap!, on Flickr



IMG_1438 by Holy crap!, on Flickr



IMG_2056 by Holy crap!, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

DSCF1792 by Holy crap!, on Flickr



DSCF1697 by Holy crap!, on Flickr



DSCF1682 by Holy crap!, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

DSCF1535 by Holy crap!, on Flickr



DSCF1539 by Holy crap!, on Flickr



DSCF1542 by Holy crap!, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

DSCF1543 by Holy crap!, on Flickr



DSCF1546 by Holy crap!, on Flickr



DSCF1617 by Holy crap!, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

DSCF1653 by Holy crap!, on Flickr



DSCF1577 by Holy crap!, on Flickr



DSC_0291 by anla0070, on Flickr​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5802868/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5802092/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5803644/​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

DSCF2168 by fedor.ivanoff, on Flickr



DSCF2208 by fedor.ivanoff, on Flickr



DSCF2376 by fedor.ivanoff, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

DSCF2788 by fedor.ivanoff, on Flickr



DSCF2904 by fedor.ivanoff, on Flickr



DSCF2962 by fedor.ivanoff, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

DSCF2958 by fedor.ivanoff, on Flickr



21 by fedor.ivanoff, on Flickr



P3072335-2 by fedor.ivanoff, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

P5012512 by fedor.ivanoff, on Flickr



DSC_0520 by fedor.ivanoff, on Flickr



DSC_2120 by fedor.ivanoff, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Verkhoturye by ge.tsezh, on Flickr



Коломенское by k_o_l_e_n_k_a, on Flickr



Коломенское by k_o_l_e_n_k_a, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Коломенское by k_o_l_e_n_k_a, on Flickr



Коломенское by k_o_l_e_n_k_a, on Flickr



Коломенское by k_o_l_e_n_k_a, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Коломенское by k_o_l_e_n_k_a, on Flickr



Коломенское by k_o_l_e_n_k_a, on Flickr



Троицкая церковь by k_o_l_e_n_k_a, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Таганская by k_o_l_e_n_k_a, on Flickr



Москва ночью by k_o_l_e_n_k_a, on Flickr



Москва ночью by k_o_l_e_n_k_a, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Москва ночью by k_o_l_e_n_k_a, on Flickr



Москва ночью by k_o_l_e_n_k_a, on Flickr



Новодевичий Монастырь by k_o_l_e_n_k_a, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Новодевичий Монастырь by k_o_l_e_n_k_a, on Flickr



Москва ночью by k_o_l_e_n_k_a, on Flickr



Приготовления на Новый Год by k_o_l_e_n_k_a, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Приготовления на Новый Год by k_o_l_e_n_k_a, on Flickr



Приготовления на Новый Год by k_o_l_e_n_k_a, on Flickr



Москва by k_o_l_e_n_k_a, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Москва by k_o_l_e_n_k_a, on Flickr



Москва by k_o_l_e_n_k_a, on Flickr



Москва by k_o_l_e_n_k_a, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Москва by k_o_l_e_n_k_a, on Flickr



Москва - Кремль by k_o_l_e_n_k_a, on Flickr



Москва by k_o_l_e_n_k_a, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Москва by k_o_l_e_n_k_a, on Flickr



Москва by k_o_l_e_n_k_a, on Flickr



Москва by k_o_l_e_n_k_a, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Москва by k_o_l_e_n_k_a, on Flickr



Москва by k_o_l_e_n_k_a, on Flickr



Москва by k_o_l_e_n_k_a, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Москва by k_o_l_e_n_k_a, on Flickr



Москва by k_o_l_e_n_k_a, on Flickr



Москва by k_o_l_e_n_k_a, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Москва by k_o_l_e_n_k_a, on Flickr



Москва by k_o_l_e_n_k_a, on Flickr



Москва by k_o_l_e_n_k_a, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Москва by k_o_l_e_n_k_a, on Flickr



Москва by k_o_l_e_n_k_a, on Flickr



Москва by k_o_l_e_n_k_a, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Москва by k_o_l_e_n_k_a, on Flickr



Москва by k_o_l_e_n_k_a, on Flickr



Москва by k_o_l_e_n_k_a, on Flickr​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5806248/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5804937/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5804007/​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Architectural Ensemble of the Cathedral Square - Sergiyev Posad by Guide, driver and photographer in Moscow, Russia, on Flickr



Rybinsk Reservoir & Volga River by larrywkoester, on Flickr



Rybinsk Reservoir & Volga River by larrywkoester, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Rybinsk Reservoir & Volga River by larrywkoester, on Flickr



Rybinsk Reservoir & Volga River by larrywkoester, on Flickr



Rybinsk Reservoir & Volga River by larrywkoester, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Rybinsk Reservoir & Volga River by larrywkoester, on Flickr



Rybinsk Reservoir & Volga River by larrywkoester, on Flickr



Rybinsk Reservoir & Volga River by larrywkoester, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Yaroslavl - one of the Golden Ring cities by larrywkoester, on Flickr



Church of Elijah the Prophet, Yaroslavl by larrywkoester, on Flickr



Church of Elijah the Prophet, Yaroslavl by larrywkoester, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Assumption Cathedral, Yarosloval by larrywkoester, on Flickr



Alexander Nevsky Chapel, Yaroslavl by larrywkoester, on Flickr



Alexander Nevsky Chapel, Yaroslavl by larrywkoester, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Uglich, Russia by larrywkoester, on Flickr



Church of St. Dimitry on the Blood and the Transfiguration Cathedral by larrywkoester, on Flickr



Church of St. Dimitry, Uglich by larrywkoester, on Flickr​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5526724/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5782440/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5637628/?from_member​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

vdn_20140615_96898 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20140615_96962 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_ 20141012_105332 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Cathedral of Christ the Saviour by fede_gen88, on Flickr



Churches - Moscow by fede_gen88, on Flickr



Church of the Savior on Blood by fede_gen88, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Kazan Cathedral by fede_gen88, on Flickr



Saint Petersburg by night by fede_gen88, on Flickr



Church of Ss. Isidor and Nicholas on the Griboedov Canal by fede_gen88, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

... by lenakolobova, on Flickr



В Вербное воскресенье .... by lenakolobova, on Flickr



Дорога к храму... by lenakolobova, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

К Собору... by lenakolobova, on Flickr



Cегодня - последний день Масленицы. Прощёное воскресенье. by lenakolobova, on Flickr



Мужской монастырь. by lenakolobova, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Храм Воскресения Христова.Основан в 1758 г. by lenakolobova, on Flickr



Весна. by lenakolobova, on Flickr



Сегодня верующие отмечают День Святой Троицы – один из главных христианских праздников. by lenakolobova, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Wooden temple by _Ivan_M_, on Flickr



Kremlin Cathedrals by werner boehm *, on Flickr



Russia's largest church by werner boehm *, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Rivercruise by werner boehm *, on Flickr



along the big river by werner boehm *, on Flickr



along the river by werner boehm *, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

the best cannon, can't shoot© by werner boehm *, on Flickr



Uglich by werner boehm *, on Flickr



Orthodox monasteries by werner boehm *, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sergiyev Posad by werner boehm *, on Flickr



golden onions by werner boehm *, on Flickr



Sergiyev Posad , Dreifaltigkeitkloster by werner boehm *, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sergiyev Posad , Dreifaltigkeitkloster by werner boehm *, on Flickr



Sergiyev Posad , Dreifaltigkeitkloster by werner boehm *, on Flickr



golden roof top by werner boehm *, on Flickr​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s018.radikal.ru/i506/1502/fd/04f53f9dcf10.jpg










http://s017.radikal.ru/i408/1502/0b/ecd53d409d02.jpg










http://s017.radikal.ru/i428/1502/49/368549914036.jpg​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5812210/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5813455/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5812873/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5807762/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5812271/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5807561/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5803515/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5802800/?from_member










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6747/12084196.0/0_fd429_f893d252_XXL.jpg​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5811794/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5812441/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5415169/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5809358/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5811548/










http://s52.radikal.ru/i137/1403/79/7b77eb86bed3.jpg​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5814926/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5811292/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4282546/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3852351/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4820325/










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/0/05/Gatchina._Sobornaya_street_1.jpg/1024px-Gatchina._Sobornaya_street_1.jpg​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s018.radikal.ru/i524/1502/bb/021def7d59d2.jpg










http://s020.radikal.ru/i717/1502/b9/cf31d059ca19.jpg










http://s020.radikal.ru/i717/1502/b9/cf31d059ca19.jpg​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4230880/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5178507/










http://otdih.nakubani.ru/m/gallery/5379f0a674139e235f06bb7d/​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Russia, Yaroslavl, Assumption Cathedral (Uspensky Sobor)IMG_2378-0002 by Alex Lunin, on Flickr



Russia,Yaroslavl, Church of Elijah the Prophet IMG_4871- by Alex Lunin, on Flickr




Russia,Yaroslavl, Church of Elijah the Prophet IMG_4821- by Alex Lunin, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Russia,Yaroslavl IMG_2464-0007 by Alex Lunin, on Flickr



Russia,Yaroslavl, Church of Elijah the Prophet IMG_4877- by Alex Lunin, on Flickr



Russia,Yaroslavl,Church of Elijah the Prophet IMG_2357- by Alex Lunin, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Russia, Rostov Kremlin IMG_2541- by Alex Lunin, on Flickr



Russia, Rostov Kremlin IMG_2563- by Alex Lunin, on Flickr



Russia, Rostov Kremlin IMG_2567- by Alex Lunin, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Russia, Rostov Kremlin IMG_2500- by Alex Lunin, on Flickr



Russia, Rostov Kremlin IMG_2517- by Alex Lunin, on Flickr



Russia, Rostov Kremlin IMG_2603- by Alex Lunin, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Russia, Rostov Kremlin IMG_2599- by Alex Lunin, on Flickr



Russia, Rostov Kremlin IMG_5055- by Alex Lunin, on Flickr



Russia, Rostov Kremlin IMG_2652- by Alex Lunin, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Russia, Sergiyev Posad IMG_2786 - by Alex Lunin, on Flickr



Russia, Sergiyev Posad IMG_2762 - by Alex Lunin, on Flickr



Russia, Sergiyev Posad IMG_2816 - by Alex Lunin, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Krasnoye pod Staritsey by Grigory Gusev, on Flickr



Staritsa Monastyr' by Grigory Gusev, on Flickr



Sobor Iosifo-Volokolamskjgo monastyrya by Grigory Gusev, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Tolga by mihail4115, on Flickr



Under the Tent-Like Canopy Over the Cross by Guide, driver and photographer in Moscow, Russia, on Flickr



The Church of Archangel Michael framed with Trees in Snow by Guide, driver and photographer in Moscow, Russia, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Tree-Lined Alley Walk to the Church by Guide, driver and photographer in Moscow, Russia, on Flickr



Tolga by mihail4115, on Flickr



Сhurch and clouds by mihail4115, on Flickr​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5817957/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5816176/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5770389/?from_member​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

https://mospat.ru/wp-content/uploads/photos/3995-19.jpg










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5817924/










http://fratria.ru/downontour/russia/omsk/omsk_1.jpeg​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you all for viewing and Like


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/recent/users/volav2010/album/225318/view/658645


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/recent/users/lexaolkin/album/458354/view/1744794


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/recent/users/sk48v/album/222470/view/908130


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/sk48v/album/222470/view/908128


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/recent/users/oleg-sonin/album/156280/view/704967


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/recent/users/kroshkinair/album/209083/view/952682


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/kroshkinair/album/199443/view/849503


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/oleg-sonin/album/153720/view/704211


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/oleg-sonin/album/153720/view/644231


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5828100/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5827847/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5828557/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5826434/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5827774/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5828015/​


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/recent/users/volga301973/album/469988/view/1001513


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/volga301973/album/469988/view/1001534


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/recent/users/vk95/album/175540/view/864545


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Church of the Dormition of the Theotokos by hnhaficionado, on Flickr



St. Nicholas Church on Bersenevka by Guide, driver and photographer in Moscow, Russia, on Flickr



Church by alina_usova, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Church of All Sacred in Vsehsvyatskom by zaxarou77, on Flickr



Church of the Entrance of the Theotokos into the Temple by pozhdm, on Flickr



Church of Nativity of the Theotokos (1848-1873) by pozhdm, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Suzdal by pozhdm, on Flickr



DSC01435_5_Fotor by Jagupov Igor, on Flickr



DSC09711_Fotor by Jagupov Igor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

DSC08103 by Jagupov Igor, on Flickr



DSC02892 by Jagupov Igor, on Flickr



DSC_9218 by mihail4115, on Flickr​


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/recent/users/marina5588/album/151748/view/666316


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/marina5588/album/151748/view/664699


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/marina5588/album/57559/view/659278


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/comer007/album/469114/view/1295165


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/comer007/album/469114/view/1295161


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5355940/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5298049/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5829289/​


----------



## comer007 (Nov 24, 2013)

https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/comer007/album/469113/view/1295159?page=0


----------



## comer007 (Nov 24, 2013)

https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/comer007/album/469114/view/1295160








https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/comer007/album/469114/view/1295167


----------



## comer007 (Nov 24, 2013)

https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/comer007/album/469111/view/1301817?page=0


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/klavdiym/album/150544/view/792484


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/klavdiym/album/146857/view/798461


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/klavdiym/album/146857/view/798462


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

So reminiscent.....


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

DSC_2583 by alexjourba, on Flickr



DSC_2564 by alexjourba, on Flickr



DSC_2562 by alexjourba, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ryazan 2014 by ysekain, on Flickr



Ryazan 2014 by ysekain, on Flickr



Ryazan 2014 by ysekain, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ryazan 2014 by ysekain, on Flickr



Ryazan 2014 by ysekain, on Flickr



Ryazan 2014 by ysekain, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Церковь св. Игоря Черниговского by a.gaverdovsky, on Flickr



IMG_6228 by bezphoto, on Flickr



IMG_5274 by bezphoto, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Zelenogorsk by ysekain, on Flickr



Staraya Ladoga by ysekain, on Flickr



Staraya Ladoga by ysekain, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Церковь Успения by a.gaverdovsky, on Flickr



Детинец by a.gaverdovsky, on Flickr



Тысячелетие России by a.gaverdovsky, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Софийский собор by a.gaverdovsky, on Flickr



Церковь Спаса на Нередице by a.gaverdovsky, on Flickr



Ярославово Дворище by a.gaverdovsky, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Церковь Рождества Богородицы by a.gaverdovsky, on Flickr



Церковь Параскевы-Пятницы by a.gaverdovsky, on Flickr



Никольский скит by a.gaverdovsky, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Георгиевский собор by a.gaverdovsky, on Flickr



Никитский собор by a.gaverdovsky, on Flickr



Часовня by a.gaverdovsky, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Памятный камень by a.gaverdovsky, on Flickr



Петропавловский собор by a.gaverdovsky, on Flickr



Kizhi Pogost by Bob C Pix, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

" Dilapidated Russian Dreams" (Explore) by Bob C Pix, on Flickr



Remembering the Past by Bob C Pix, on Flickr



St. Dmitry on the Blood Church by Bob C Pix, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

River Tura and monastery by slowther, on Flickr



Church of the Ascension of St. George by slowther, on Flickr



Church of the Resurrection by slowther, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Нижний новгород by d1mka.vetrov, on Flickr



Church in Russia by rhondaberglas1, on Flickr



Reverent Contemplation by Bob C Pix, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Nizhny Novgorod by d1mka.vetrov, on Flickr



Nizhny Novgorod by d1mka.vetrov, on Flickr



Киев by d1mka.vetrov, on Flickr​


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5692916/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5628128/










https://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9795/50423433.3ed/0_c866e_9f085af6_XXL.jpg​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4599317/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5839620/










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/9/96/%D0%A5%D0%B5%D1%80%D1%81%D0%BE%D0%BD%D0%B5%D1%81-%D0%A1%D0%BE%D0%B1%D0%BE%D1%80_%D0%92%D0%BB%D0%B0%D0%B4%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%B8%D1%80%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B9.jpg/1024px-%D0%A5%D0%B5%D1%80%D1%81%D0%BE%D0%BD%D0%B5%D1%81-%D0%A1%D0%BE%D0%B1%D0%BE%D1%80_%D0%92%D0%BB%D0%B0%D0%B4%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%B8%D1%80%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B9.jpg​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.seliger-hutorok.ru/Ostashkov_big_img.jpg










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5447185/?from_member










http://www.2do2go.ru/uploads/full/d9580d6d8f138af557eece976805f600_w960_h2048.jpg​


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5833708/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5830084/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5836859/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-MH6Tu-UczrM/UbSk0sVUdzI/AAAAAAAABf0/-lxbA8lUiZA/s1600/%25D1%258E%25D0%25B6%25D0%25BD%25D1%258B%25D0%25B9+%25D1%2584%25D0%25B0%25D1%2581%25D0%25B0%25D0%25B4.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9302/19099752.42/0_a19fa_dd43b16a_XL.jpg










http://www.eruditturizm.com/PageGalleryFiles/Turlar/1015/3092014155150579.jpg​


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## 2015te bugar udario (Mar 3, 2015)

:cheers:


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

Zig_Zag said:


> [First Photo, blogspot.com]


 What's the name/location of this church?


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

^^^^

*This Yalta, the Armenian Church*




























http://crimeanworld.blogspot.ru/2013/06/blog-post.html​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4711551/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5841023/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5578956/?from_member​


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

http://temples.ru/show_picture.php?PictureID=160318










http://temples.ru/show_picture.php?PictureID=151948










http://temples.ru/show_picture.php?PictureID=151382 http://temples.ru/show_picture.php?PictureID=151381


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5840661/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5842235/










http://www.footballtop.ru/sites/default/files/photos/news/i2hme6hekeo.jpg​


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

http://temples.ru/show_picture.php?PictureID=160622










http://temples.ru/show_picture.php?PictureID=102927










(under construction)

http://temples.ru/show_picture.php?PictureID=114887​


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

http://temples.ru/show_picture.php?PictureID=135948










http://temples.ru/show_picture.php?PictureID=162446










http://temples.ru/show_picture.php?PictureID=55992 http://temples.ru/show_picture.php?PictureID=55993


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Torontonia (Mar 5, 2015)

I just love Russia, despite what the USA may say about the country or whatever media tells you like gangs etc. I really admire all these beautiful pics!


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

http://temples.ru/show_picture.php?PictureID=158915










http://temples.ru/show_picture.php?PictureID=158918 http://temples.ru/show_picture.php?PictureID=158917


----------



## TimothyR (Feb 17, 2011)

A magnificent thread. Thank you. 

The cathedrals, churches and monasteries of Russia are breathtakingly beautiful. They are a glimpse of heaven, a window into eternity on earth.


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

http://www.temples.ru/show_picture.php?PictureID=9857










http://www.temples.ru/show_picture.php?PictureID=158636










http://www.temples.ru/show_picture.php?PictureID=95167 http://www.temples.ru/show_picture.php?PictureID=13038


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

Novgorod Kremlin
A monument of the XI-XVIth centuries, miraculously survived nazi occupation
The cathedral is the oldest in Russia, built in 1045-50










http://www.temples.ru/show_picture.php?PictureID=13874










http://www.temples.ru/show_picture.php?PictureID=48281










http://sobory.ru/photo/35149










http://www.temples.ru/show_picture.php?PictureID=14994​


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

Novgorod, year 1365










http://www.temples.ru/show_picture.php?PictureID=20362










http://www.temples.ru/show_picture.php?PictureID=53305​


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

http://www.temples.ru/show_picture.php?PictureID=64754










http://www.temples.ru/show_picture.php?PictureID=89038​


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

Novgorod, XIVth century










http://www.temples.ru/show_picture.php?PictureID=13798










http://www.temples.ru/show_picture.php?PictureID=13820










http://www.temples.ru/show_picture.php?PictureID=13817​


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

Novgorod, mid. XVth century










http://www.temples.ru/show_picture.php?PictureID=119506










http://www.temples.ru/show_picture.php?PictureID=40305 http://www.temples.ru/show_picture.php?PictureID=48308


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

Zvenigorod, year 1405










http://sobory.ru/photo/58706










http://www.temples.ru/show_picture.php?PictureID=12298










http://www.temples.ru/show_picture.php?PictureID=12289​


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

1191–94










http://www.temples.ru/show_picture.php?PictureID=3603

1425–27










http://www.temples.ru/show_picture.php?PictureID=133737

2008–13










http://www.temples.ru/show_picture.php?PictureID=101670​


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

Staraya Russa, years 1442, 1630










http://www.temples.ru/show_picture.php?PictureID=92504










http://www.temples.ru/show_picture.php?PictureID=55144 http://www.temples.ru/show_picture.php?PictureID=95608


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

http://sobory.ru/photo/17675 http://sobory.ru/photo/157239
http://www.temples.ru/show_picture.php?PictureID=149872


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

http://www.temples.ru/show_picture.php?PictureID=101907










http://www.temples.ru/show_picture.php?PictureID=120169​


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

http://temples.ru/show_picture.php?PictureID=54538










http://www.temples.ru/show_picture.php?PictureID=1456​


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

Pskov, 1496

Restored after some damage was inflicted by nazis during WWII










http://sobory.ru/photo/75889










http://www.temples.ru/show_picture.php?PictureID=43955










http://www.temples.ru/show_picture.php?PictureID=43221










http://sobory.ru/photo/222166​


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

Moscow, year 1484










http://sobory.ru/photo/175726​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5840775/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5836344/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5845694/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5846099/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5845691/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5846450/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5845966/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5584743/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5761594/?from_member​


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

https://vk.com/wall-41847326?offset=2880&own=1&z=photo-41847326_304615204%2Falbum-41847326_00%2Frev


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

https://vk.com/wall-41847326?offset=2880&own=1&z=photo-41847326_302954879%2Falbum-41847326_00%2Frev


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5864355/










http://loveopium.ru/content/2015/03/best/19.jpg










http://loveopium.ru/content/2015/03/best/04.jpg​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s013.radikal.ru/i324/1503/90/b2fbb17f0779.jpg










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2890680/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3903644/​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Malye_Korely 2.8, Arkhangelsk, Russia by Knut-Arve Simonsen, on Flickr



Country church by remizova, on Flickr



The Church of the Epiphany, 1884 by pozhdm, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Church of the Resurrection, 1826 by pozhdm, on Flickr


St. Nicholas Naval Cathedral - St Petersburg, Russia by nicoworldtour, on Flickr



DSC_0477.jpg by anatoliimalikov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Борисоглебский монастырь by anatoliimalikov, on Flickr



IMG_5925 by Evgeny Gorodetskiy, on Flickr



IMG_5891 by Evgeny Gorodetskiy, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

IMG_5778 by Evgeny Gorodetskiy, on Flickr



IMG_5738 by Evgeny Gorodetskiy, on Flickr



Church of Our Lady of Life-giving Spring, 1867 by pozhdm, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

VLADIMIR, RUSSIA - churches of the Savior and St. Nicholas/ ВЛАДИМИР, РОССИЯ - Спасская и Никольская церкви by Miami Love 1, on Flickr



SUZDAL, RUSSIA - Intercession convent/ СУЗДАЛЬ, РОССИЯ - Покровский женский монастырь by Miami Love 1, on Flickr



SUZDAL, RUSSIA - St. Alexander convent/ СУЗДАЛЬ, РОССИЯ - Алекскандровский монастырь by Miami Love 1, on Flickr​


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

Convent of St John of Rila
1900-03; architect Nikolay Nikonov
Saint Petersburg










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5153393/


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

Church of St Nicholas the Miracle-Worker /
Holy Trinity Convent of St Alexander Nevsky
1902-05; architect Ivan Mashkov
_Akatovo, Moscow Region_










https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/dolena1/album/90010/view/272663










https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/igo1600/album/207520/view/709908


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

Cathedral of the Life-Giving Trinity
1902-16; by Polish architect Alexander Turchevich
_Perm Region, Osa_










http://nubo.ru/pavel_egorov/home/turism/turism63_.htm










http://sobory.ru/photo/119746










https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/larrisa-m/album/117381/view/604810


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

Cathedral of the Dormition of the Theotokos
1903-12; architect Mikhail Sklovsky
_Maloyaroslavets, Kaluga Region_










http://www.temples.ru/show_picture.php?PictureID=128293










http://www.temples.ru/show_picture.php?PictureID=129801










http://www.temples.ru/show_picture.php?PictureID=133270


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

Chapel of St Spyridon of Trimythous
1903-04; architect Sergei Kondrat'yev
_Vasily Island / Saint Petersburg_










http://www.temples.ru/show_picture.php?PictureID=142613


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

Church of the Life-Giving Trinity
1904
_Novy'ye Gorki, Ivanovo Region_










http://www.temples.ru/show_picture.php?PictureID=8835


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

Church of the Intercession of the Theotokos
1904-16
_Malaya Gribanovka, Voronezh Region_










https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/baralgin68/album/118738/view/521822


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

Church of Sts Peter and Paul
1905-07; architect: Alexander Turchevich
_Taman, Perm Region_










http://www.temples.ru/show_picture.php?PictureID=146334


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

I just realized - the last photo was taken by William Craft Brumfield - a major American researcher of Russian architecture. His photostream at temples.ru:

http://www.temples.ru/photo_collection.php?id=1287&orderby=3&Count=15&nopage=1

You won't be disappointed!


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

Church of the Dormition of the Theotokos / Vasilyevsky Island, St Petersburg / 1895-97 / Architect: Vasily Kosyakov










https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/lsgen62/album/135544/view/534964


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5685438/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5865446/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5865494/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5407839/










http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-7lNs2hpz-DY/UEYlohSipxI/AAAAAAAAAkA/RnWDTmZfTSI/s1600/%D0%B1%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%B3+%D0%A5%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BC+%D0%92%D0%BE%D0%B7%D0%BD%D0%B5%D1%81%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%8F+%D0%93%D0%BE%D1%81%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%B4%D0%BD%D1%8F5.jpg










http://s019.radikal.ru/i611/1503/8c/bde0d74f3c73.jpg​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Caja-063-V_RUSIA+ROMANIA_foto034 by jcarrerainmemoriam, on Flickr



Caja-063-V_RUSIA+ROMANIA_foto027 by jcarrerainmemoriam, on Flickr



Caja-063-V_RUSIA+ROMANIA_foto022 by jcarrerainmemoriam, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Caja-063-V_RUSIA+ROMANIA_foto024 by jcarrerainmemoriam, on Flickr



Caja-063-V_RUSIA+ROMANIA_foto019 by jcarrerainmemoriam, on Flickr



Caja-063-V_RUSIA+ROMANIA_foto045 by jcarrerainmemoriam, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Caja-063-V_RUSIA+ROMANIA_foto047 by jcarrerainmemoriam, on Flickr



Caja-063-V_RUSIA+ROMANIA_foto002 by jcarrerainmemoriam, on Flickr



Caja-063-V_RUSIA+ROMANIA_foto005 by jcarrerainmemoriam, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Caja-063-V_RUSIA+ROMANIA_foto016 by jcarrerainmemoriam, on Flickr



Caja-063-V_RUSIA+ROMANIA_foto017 by jcarrerainmemoriam, on Flickr



Caja-063-V_RUSIA+ROMANIA_foto018 by jcarrerainmemoriam, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sergiyev Posad , Dreifaltigkeitkloster by werner boehm *, on Flickr



Church of Saint George, 2004 by pozhdm, on Flickr



The Classical Monument of Naryshkin Baroque Architecture by Guide, driver and photographer in Moscow, Russia, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Moscow 2011 by Fer-r, on Flickr



Moscow 2011 by Fer-r, on Flickr



Moscow 2011 by Fer-r, on Flickr​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://images.vfl.ru/ii/1417858325/1fae42e6/7149724.jpg










http://icon.s.photosight.ru/img/b/15e/3639681_large.jpg










http://www.ayda.ru/images/places/11028/o_2026.jpg​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5050880/?from_member










http://loveopium.ru/content/2015/03/toys/61.jpg










http://s020.radikal.ru/i715/1503/ed/3c08e47af31f.jpg​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5867733/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5867371/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5867725/​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Wooden Church by Nathaniel Hunt, on Flickr



Purple Sky by Nathaniel Hunt, on Flickr



Under the Church Chandelier by Guide, driver and photographer in Moscow, Russia, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Blue Church 2 by Nathaniel Hunt, on Flickr



Facing the Snow by Nathaniel Hunt, on Flickr



Looking up in St. Isaac's by Nathaniel Hunt, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bells of the Kremlin by Nathaniel Hunt, on Flickr



Lone Fisherman by Nathaniel Hunt, on Flickr



Autumn Church by Nathaniel Hunt, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Zig_Zag said:


> http://images.vfl.ru/ii/1417858325/1fae42e6/7149724.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That top church is quite unusual. Looks like a church you might see in Finland. And the bottom image is just so picturesque.


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s010.radikal.ru/i311/1503/b7/3932f221fe5e.jpg










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5868186/?from_member










http://s017.radikal.ru/i424/1503/ea/dec4c52efa70.jpg​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5855846/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5525548/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5864261/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5865930/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5667177/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5239901/?from_member​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://cs619416.vk.me/v619416519/1a206/jJphpcthXt4.jpg










http://cs618726.vk.me/v618726519/fdb6/LTed5k0uTWY.jpg










http://s019.radikal.ru/i614/1407/ee/1cc390e0d2bat.jpg​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5869439/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4927717/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5869191/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5865678/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5869560/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5254005/?from_member​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5844964/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5870236/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5870601/​


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

Church of Sts Zosima and Sabbatius of Solovki / Convent of the Feast of the Cross
_Kyltovo, Komi Republic / 1905-11_










http://www.temples.ru/show_picture.php?PictureID=101578


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

Church of St Nicholas the Miracle-Worker
_Bui, Kostroma Region / early 1900s_










http://www.temples.ru/show_picture.php?PictureID=22576


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

Church of the Feast of the Cross
1906-14; architect Yuri Terlikov
_Khvalynsk, Saratov Region_










http://www.temples.ru/show_picture.php?PictureID=102146


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

Church of the Intercession of the Theotokos
_Pokrovka, Samara Region / 1906-14_










http://www.temples.ru/show_picture.php?PictureID=157869


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

Church of Our Lady of Kazan, 1907-12
Novodevichy Monastery of the Resurrection
St Petersburg / architect Vasily Kosyakov










http://www.temples.ru/show_picture.php?PictureID=4266


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

Church of St Alexander Nevsky
_Chelyabinsk, 1907-11_
Architect Alexander Pomerantsev










http://www.temples.ru/show_picture.php?PictureID=30096


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

Church of the Dormition of the Theotokos
_Slavyansk-na-Kubani / Krasnodar Region_
1907-10; architect Alexander Kosyakin










http://www.temples.ru/show_picture.php?PictureID=140140


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

Chapel in Marfo-Mariinsky Convent
Moscow; late 1900s










http://www.temples.ru/show_picture.php?PictureID=130719


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s019.radikal.ru/i638/1503/6f/3599e5493d9f.jpg










http://s012.radikal.ru/i319/1503/2e/e8da21f19ea0.jpg










http://s020.radikal.ru/i700/1503/85/e63532a38403.jpg​


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

Church of the Resurrection of Christ
_Vichuga, Ivanovo Region_
1907-11; architect Ivan Kuznetsov










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5118105/


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pokrova-na-Nerli by trisha2hoque1, on Flickr



St Petersburg - Russia by lbarro11, on Flickr



Untitled by Pavel Ruzankin, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

New Jerusalem monastery. The Moscow region. Istra. Russia. Restoration. by arbatskyi, on Flickr



Diveevo by Pavel Ruzankin, on Flickr



St Petersburg - Russia by lbarro11, on Flickr​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5872549/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5873921/










http://s020.radikal.ru/i706/1504/59/85c1ba0f3e07.jpg​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s020.radikal.ru/i707/1504/88/6e55f383eda8.jpg










http://s020.radikal.ru/i702/1504/1b/83d04afa0c26.jpg










http://s14.radikal.ru/i187/1504/d4/dcfabbf8cf3f.jpg​


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

Church of St John Chrysostom
_Nyr, Kirovsk Region / 1905_










http://www.temples.ru/show_picture.php?PictureID=159727


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

Church of the Dormition of the Theotokos / 1908-13
Old Believers' Rogozhskoye Cemetery, Moscow
Architects Fyodor Gornostayev and Zinovy Ivanov










1) http://www.temples.ru/show_picture.php?PictureID=162661 2) http://www.temples.ru/show_picture.php?PictureID=162662


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

Cathedral of the Intercession of the Theotokos
Architect Alexey Shchusev
Marfo-Mariinsky Convent, Moscow; 1908-1912










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5421843/


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

Church of Our Lady of Vladimir / 1903-1907
Ivanovo / Architect Pyotr Begen










http://www.temples.ru/show_picture.php?PictureID=5729

Church of St Vladimir of Kiev / 1906
Perm / Architect Alexander Turchevich










https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/lopatino-1/album/68857/view/348499


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5875269/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5874210/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5874829/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5719864/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5748977/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5737063/?from_member​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you all for viewing, likes and posting


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

Hello everyone! Please visit my thread Architecture of pre-Petrine Russia and Russian Revival!










https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/ndmg098/album/28711/view/34335


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Top of Epiphany Cathedral Crowned with Golden Dome (Moscow) by Guide, driver and photographer in Moscow, Russia, on Flickr



Monument to Alexander Nevsky at Transfiguration Cathedral by Guide, driver and photographer in Moscow, Russia, on Flickr



Splendid Interior of the Ancient Holy Trinity Cathedral by Guide, driver and photographer in Moscow, Russia, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sergiev Posad 07 by mpetr1960, on Flickr



Sergiev Posad 02 by mpetr1960, on Flickr



Sergiev Posad 06 by mpetr1960, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ascension David deserts (monastery) by Andrey B. Barhatov, on Flickr



Ascension David deserts (monastery) by Andrey B. Barhatov, on Flickr



Malye_Korely 2.9, Arkhangelsk, Russia by Knut-Arve Simonsen, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Church of the Transfiguration (1778) and Church of St. Nicholas (1699) in front by pozhdm, on Flickr​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s019.radikal.ru/i622/1504/25/504fb2c8bbb8.jpg










http://s017.radikal.ru/i428/1504/2d/d1c5eb770a37.jpg










http://s011.radikal.ru/i317/1504/65/4fab8715ad60.jpg​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s015.radikal.ru/i330/1504/a1/8b6fbee4601d.jpg










http://s009.radikal.ru/i309/1504/2a/3530b055d4be.jpg










http://s019.radikal.ru/i644/1504/21/0c6a73990ed8.jpg​


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Beauty and romance. Lovely!


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Nikolo-Perervinsky monastery by Sergey Yeliseev, on Flickr



Ascension church by Sergey Yeliseev, on Flickr



Church of Annunciation in Tajninskoe by Sergey Yeliseev, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

White Storks by Sergey Yeliseev, on Flickr



Rybinsk, Saviour Transfiguration Cathedral by Sergey Yeliseev, on Flickr



Church of Beheading of St. John the Baptist in Dyakovo by Sergey Yeliseev, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

The Church of the Dormition of the Theotokos by Sergey Yeliseev, on Flickr



St. Tikhon Monastery by Sergey Yeliseev, on Flickr



Yauza by Sergey Yeliseev, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Holy Trinity Church in Ostankino by Sergey Yeliseev, on Flickr



Spaso-Yakovlevsky Monastery by Sergey Yeliseev, on Flickr



Rostov Kremlin by Sergey Yeliseev, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Trinity Church by Sergey Yeliseev, on Flickr



Godenovo by Sergey Yeliseev, on Flickr



Saint Isaac's Cathedral by Sergey Yeliseev, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Assumption church on Iliynskaya hill by Sergey Yeliseev, on Flickr



Church of the Saviour in St. Andronik's Monastery by Sergey Yeliseev, on Flickr



The Church of the Exaltation of the Holy Cross by temacatz, on Flickr​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4839832/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4845268/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4815073/?from_member​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s017.radikal.ru/i414/1504/03/5ac2a03c3a2a.jpg










http://i004.radikal.ru/1504/d7/26d6c84d509c.jpg










http://s013.radikal.ru/i323/1504/8c/f4ff74c3c719.jpg​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://vk.com/best_of_russia?z=photo-41847326_298404869%2Falbum-41847326_00%2Frev










http://vk.com/best_of_russia?z=photo-41847326_298124580%2Falbum-41847326_00%2Frev










http://www.geocaching.su/photos/areas/48691.jpg​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://cs309930.vk.me/v309930218/6567/2Too7532Iog.jpg










http://library.coral.ru/resources/hotelImages/original/12535/5.jpg










http://vk.com/best_of_russia?z=photo-41847326_297747183%2Falbum-41847326_00%2Frev​


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

Vologda Region, Kamenny Island - Saviour Monastery, founded in the XIIIth century










http://www.temples.ru/show_picture.php?PictureID=58254










http://www.temples.ru/show_picture.php?PictureID=14903

From the official website:


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

Church of St Nicholas the Miracle-Worker / Kamenskoye, Moscow Region; XIVth century










https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/ser02020/album/123604/view/414979


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/39581567.jpg










http://cs418821.vk.me/v418821218/2e15/5aVJYzu_XGo.jpg










http://cs309930.vk.me/v309930218/6180/D41CXsAt9UY.jpg​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Dormition Cathedral Shining Under Beams of the Spring Sun in Moscow Kremlin by Guide, driver and photographer in Moscow, Russia, on Flickr



Church with black domes by pavel_novaph, on Flickr



Coping Beautiful Frescoes - Interior of Resurrection of Christ Cathedral in Rostov Velikiy by Guide, driver and photographer in Moscow, Russia, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

DSC01211-1939 by lexvoro, on Flickr



IMG_2344 by bezphoto, on Flickr



The Church of the Exaltation of the Holy Cross by temacatz, on Flickr​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s017.radikal.ru/i425/1504/72/d6c63f3166f2.jpg










http://s019.radikal.ru/i628/1504/e9/e7ccef357d58.jpg










http://s016.radikal.ru/i337/1504/d6/56629f7a6ce7.jpg​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s017.radikal.ru/i431/1504/36/c39a67dd58a4.jpg










http://s017.radikal.ru/i412/1504/74/86cfb78612f3.jpg










http://s58.radikal.ru/i162/1504/f3/a133ab4a6c8f.jpg​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://i049.radikal.ru/1504/ea/62bd51f9f92b.jpg










http://s010.radikal.ru/i311/1504/a3/c26fb1197606.jpg










http://s55.radikal.ru/i149/1504/ba/54c3609025a8.jpg​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s016.radikal.ru/i335/1504/f5/f26744f56ec8.jpg










http://s017.radikal.ru/i436/1504/3c/931955f3ce4c.jpg










http://s52.radikal.ru/i135/1504/35/25bab18b609a.jpg​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Тамбов, Россия, Храм Воздвижения Святого Креста by zzuka, on Flickr



Church of St. Andrew.Sankt-Peterburg.Russia by zykepMaH, on Flickr



The Church of St. Nicholas by zaxarou77, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

The Church of St. Nicholas by zaxarou77, on Flickr



Dormition Abbey in Gonchary by zaxarou77, on Flickr



The Church of St. Nicholas in Zayaitsky by zaxarou77, on Flickr​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s018.radikal.ru/i524/1504/2f/9f755712cf76.jpg










http://s009.radikal.ru/i309/1504/91/0eaf1d4c52e1.jpg










http://s018.radikal.ru/i516/1504/e5/b9225e7ed063.jpg​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s018.radikal.ru/i509/1504/54/b279c46e5772.jpg










http://s019.radikal.ru/i635/1504/72/789ee5d0148c.jpg










http://s57.radikal.ru/i155/1504/e3/70a195da926b.jpg​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s018.radikal.ru/i523/1504/f9/751c72cc1845.jpg










http://s020.radikal.ru/i701/1504/17/038263677ef2.jpg










http://s010.radikal.ru/i312/1504/0a/09f67d3ff6a8.jpg​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s61.radikal.ru/i171/1504/ec/266f68bff63e.jpg










http://s018.radikal.ru/i520/1504/03/cdeab8d548dd.jpg










http://s45.radikal.ru/i109/1504/a6/45631248bccb.jpg​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s018.radikal.ru/i509/1504/4d/fd292dfd706c.jpg










http://s020.radikal.ru/i713/1504/2b/f73409076e40.jpg










http://s017.radikal.ru/i417/1504/5e/38b2c2a25550.jpg​


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous photos, as ever.....


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s017.radikal.ru/i415/1504/5c/af941cbc06bb.jpg










http://i079.radikal.ru/1504/dc/3706f72bd507.jpg










http://s018.radikal.ru/i501/1504/41/e74d570ea6c0.jpg​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Church of the Assumption of the Holy Mother of God by Elena Lebedeva, on Flickr



Nikitskoye by Alexxx1979, on Flickr



Ð¯ÐºÐ¾ÑÐ½Ð°Ñ Ð¿Ð»Ð¾ÑÐ°Ð´Ñ ÑÐ°Ð½Ð½Ð¸Ð¼ ÑÑÑÐ¾Ð¼ by dgaripov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ð¦ÐµÑÐºÐ¾Ð²Ñ ÐÐ½Ð´ÑÐµÑ ÐÐµÑÐ²Ð¾Ð·Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð½Ð° ÑÐµÐºÐµ ÐÑÐ¾ÐºÑÐµ by dgaripov, on Flickr



Ð¡ÑÐ°ÑÐ°Ñ ÐÐ°Ð´Ð¾Ð³Ð° by dgaripov, on Flickr



Tomsk by Marco Fieber/Ostblog.org, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Храм иконы Божией Матери "Отрада и Утешение" by Serge 585, on Flickr



*** by katerinasipaeva, on Flickr



2014-05-30 at 19-20-47 by andreyshagin, on Flickr​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you all for viewing, likes and posting


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

MOSCOW-150512-207 by issrasai, on Flickr



Architectural Ensemble of the Trinity Sergius Lavra in Sergiev Posad by A St, on Flickr



Wooden Church by Alexander Strakh, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Suzdal - Суздаль by Alexander Stoyalov, on Flickr










Pavel Kiselev - Flickr



blessed-optina-120615-69 by Dmitry Budanov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

ST PETERSBURG-150510-303 by issrasai, on Flickr



blessed-optina-120615-10 by Dmitry Budanov, on Flickr



blessed-optina-120615-13 by Dmitry Budanov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

blessed-optina-120615-77 by Dmitry Budanov, on Flickr



blessed-optina-120615-92 by Dmitry Budanov, on Flickr



blessed-optina-120615-94 by Dmitry Budanov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

blessed-optina-120615-26 by Dmitry Budanov, on Flickr



blessed-optina-120615-21 by Dmitry Budanov, on Flickr



blessed-optina-120615-56 by Dmitry Budanov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

blessed-optina-120615-66 by Dmitry Budanov, on Flickr



blessed-optina-120615-79 by Dmitry Budanov, on Flickr



Abandoned church by Grigoriy Makarov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

ST PETERSBURG-150509-397 by issrasai, on Flickr



MOSCOW-150512-243 by issrasai, on Flickr



MOSCOW-150512-257 by issrasai, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

MOSCOW-150512-238 by issrasai, on Flickr



MOSCOW-150512-264 by issrasai, on Flickr



MOSCOW-150512-182 by issrasai, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

MOSCOW-150512-242 by issrasai, on Flickr



MOSCOW-150512-151 by issrasai, on Flickr



MOSCOW-150512-159 by issrasai, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Church of the Ascension in Kolomenskoye by Sergej Kučerov, on Flickr



The Cathedral of St. Sergius of Radonezh in Mytishchi - Russian Orthodox Churches by Arthur Lookyanov, on Flickr



Russia.Yaroslavl. by MARGO RITA, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Russia.Yaroslavl.Church of Elijah the Prophet by MARGO RITA, on Flickr



Chapel of Alexander Nevsky in Yaroslavl Russia( built in 1888) by MARGO RITA, on Flickr



Russia.Yaroslavl.Assumption Cathedral by MARGO RITA, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Russia.Vologda.Church. by MARGO RITA, on Flickr



Russia.Vologda.The walls of the Spaso-Prilutski male monastery. by MARGO RITA, on Flickr



Russia.Fishermen on the Vologda river. by MARGO RITA, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Russia.Vologda.The Spaso-Prilutski male monastery. by MARGO RITA, on Flickr



Russia.Vologda.The Kremlin. by MARGO RITA, on Flickr



Russia.Vologda.The inner yard of the Spaso-Prilutski male monastery by MARGO RITA, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Russia Vologda. by MARGO RITA, on Flickr



Russia.Vologda-an old Russian city in spring. by MARGO RITA, on Flickr



*** by Pahomius, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

St. Boris and Gleb Church in Ziuzino borough, Moscow by Vasily Baburov, on Flickr



0_12f684_3e9ba9fc_orig by Vasilii Nikitinskii, on Flickr



0_12f68a_6aa442a1_orig by Vasilii Nikitinskii, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

0_12f671_b2ec0b14_orig by Vasilii Nikitinskii, on Flickr



Church of the Trinity in Nikitniki by Mark Horrell, on Flickr



Sergei Posad_2012_07_22_0186 by Juhani Anttonen, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sergei Posad_2012_07_22_0220 by Juhani Anttonen, on Flickr



Sergei Posad_2012_07_22_0222 by Juhani Anttonen, on Flickr



Sergei Posad_2012_07_22_0221 by Juhani Anttonen, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sergei Posad_2012_07_22_0266 by Juhani Anttonen, on Flickr



Sergei Posad_2012_07_22_0236 by Juhani Anttonen, on Flickr



Sergei Posad_2012_07_22_0232 by Juhani Anttonen, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*** by Pahomius, on Flickr



*** by Pahomius, on Flickr



*** by Pahomius, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*** by Pahomius, on Flickr



*** by Pahomius, on Flickr



*** by Pahomius, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Suzdal. Ilyinsky meadow by Alexander Stoyalov, on Flickr



Uspenky Sobor i Kolokolnya by Grigory Gusev, on Flickr



Ryazan Uspensky Sobor by Grigory Gusev, on Flickr​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s017.radikal.ru/i434/1507/4c/8be7241d3220.jpg










http://s019.radikal.ru/i604/1507/5f/26e7fa6078d1.jpg










http://s011.radikal.ru/i317/1507/27/972b6c88f5c2.jpg​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5988845/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5989850/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5988153/?from=users%2F371413​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*** by Jane Chapurina, on Flickr



*** by Jane Chapurina, on Flickr



Church of Nativity of the Theotokos, 1802 by Dmitry Pozh., on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

The monastery by Alexander Stoyalov, on Flickr



Cathedral of the Blessed Virgin Mary by William, on Flickr



*** by Jane Chapurina, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Church of Nativity of the Theotokos, 1784 by Dmitry Pozh., on Flickr



_DSC9395 by Omar Rodriguez Suarez, on Flickr



_DSC9383 by Omar Rodriguez Suarez, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Church in Ryazantsevo by Jay, on Flickr



Yuryev-Polsky by Jay, on Flickr



darkness is coming by Semen Samsonov, on Flickr​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5992892/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5995681/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5995427/​


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

Church of the Life-Giving Trinity / mid. 1690s / Troitse/Troitskoye-Lykovo, Moscow / Architect Yakov Bukhvostov










https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/nat48762816/album/124549/view/347305


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

Church of the Protection of the Holy Virgin / 1690-93 / Fili, Moscow / Architect Yakov Bukhvostov










https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/hmelnitscky-evgeny/album/467474/view/1313976 | *High Resolution*


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

Church of Our Lady of the Sign in Kuntsevo / 1908-13 / Moscow / Architect Sergey Solov'yov










https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/anderson2706/album/136724/view/1129087


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

Armenian Church Surb Arutyun (Resurrection) / 2005-11 / Rostov-na-Donu










https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/ninon2410/album/152390/view/367813










https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/ninon2410/album/152390/view/709239


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

Mosaics of the Church of Savior-on-Blood (1883-1907), St.-Petersburg

Artists: Vladimir Frolov (execution); Nikolai Kharlamov, Vasily Belyayev, Andrei Ryabushkin, Viktor Vasnetsov and others (sketches)










https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/papa-timur/album/230219/view/786775 | Full Screen










https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/papa-timur/album/230219/view/786778 | Full Screen


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Tarusa Evening. Central Russia 2015 by Mangazeya, on Flickr



Uglich Cathedral by Woody Hibbard, on Flickr



suzdal_landscape_russia_02 by jhonego, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

20150718_133949 by Vladimir, on Flickr



Church of the Prophet Elijah in Suzdal by Tim Chong, on Flickr



Cathedral of the Nativity in Suzdal by Tim Chong, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

St Demetrius Cathedral in Vladimir by Tim Chong, on Flickr



Holy Trinity-St. Sergius Lavra by Tim Chong, on Flickr



Crosses at the Cathedral of the Nativity in Suzdal by Tim Chong, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Kamenka River in Suzdal by Tim Chong, on Flickr



Uglich Kazanskaya Tserkov' by Grigory Gusev, on Flickr



Kargopol.Russia by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Church of St. Andrew on Vuoksa River ‪‬ by Gryphons Nest, on Flickr



«Maroseyka-street» (paper print ver.) by Andrew Barkhatov, on Flickr



DSC_8373 by Stan Krotov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

My Russia. Road. Riverlands by Andrew Barkhatov, on Flickr



Part of female monastery by Danila Matveev, on Flickr



Golden gate by Danila Matveev, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

On the Volga by Woody Hibbard, on Flickr



Никольский собор by Tim Chong, on Flickr



Suzdal_20080805_0028 by Juhani Anttonen, on Flickr​


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

Pop Bogdan said:


> The Archangel Michael church by ILIYA STEBNYOV, on Flickr



I don't know what it is, but there is something special about russian brick-made buildings. It's not just this church, but it's the same with most other brick-buildings in Russia. If you see them you immediately know it's Russia.


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*** by Regīna Jurionas-Jurgāne, on Flickr



Rostov Kremlin by Dmitry Sakharov, on Flickr



Никольский собор, XVII в. и Иоанно-Предтеченский собор, XX в. Зарайск by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Yaroslavl. Spaso-Preobrazhenskiy Monastery by Dmitry Sakharov, on Flickr



Переславль-Залесский by Dmitry Sakharov, on Flickr



Peter and Paul Cathedral - The world's tallest Orthodox bell tower by Jorge Láscar, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sammut_20150823_011 by Daniel Sammut, on Flickr



Sammut_20150823_043 by Daniel Sammut, on Flickr



Sammut_20150823_051 by Daniel Sammut, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sammut_20150823_070 by Daniel Sammut, on Flickr



Sammut_20150823_087 by Daniel Sammut, on Flickr



Sammut_20150823_098 by Daniel Sammut, on Flickr​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://cs629208.vk.me/v629208820/f2ec/YS77MOOKYr0.jpg










http://cs629208.vk.me/v629208239/af9a/VRsscGg_M9A.jpg










http://s020.radikal.ru/i715/1509/9b/742499fa59bd.jpg​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s017.radikal.ru/i411/1509/e9/40d3f1dcadc1.jpg










http://s018.radikal.ru/i502/1509/ae/831c48300ddc.jpg










http://i008.radikal.ru/1509/93/2a43fcea32b9.jpg​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Before the Storm by Alexander Stoyalov, on Flickr



Cloudy by Alexander Stoyalov, on Flickr



Rostov Bogoyavlensky sobor by Grigory Gusev, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Вологда | Соборная горка by kuzzzma, on Flickr



Вологда | Церковь Дмитрия Прилуцкого by kuzzzma, on Flickr



Вологда | Церковь Александра Невского by kuzzzma, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Eiji Kudo - Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Eiji Kudo - Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Eiji Kudo - Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Eiji Kudo - Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Eiji Kudo - Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Eiji Kudo - Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Eiji Kudo - Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

20150914_123951 by Vladimir, on Flickr





















Eiji Kudo - Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Eiji Kudo - Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Eiji Kudo - Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Eiki Kudo - Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2017)

*Tikhvin*


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/recent/users/cliasyuk/album/157626/view/769026


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2017)

*Khamovniki, Moscow*


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search/%D1%85%D0%B0%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BA%D0%B8%20%D1%85%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BC/users/nadejda-t26/album/139951/view/616653?type=image&search-author=nadejda-t26&page=0&how=week


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2017)

*Saint-Petersburg*


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search/%D1%85%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BC/users/shaidenko-vera/album/537582/view/1839868?type=image&search-author=shaidenko-vera&page=0&how=week


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2017)

*Rostov*


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search/храм/users/missis-iris2012/album/480906/view/1714297?type=image&search-author=missis-iris2012&page=0&how=week


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2017)

*Zvenigorod*


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search/храм/users/missis-iris2012/album/480906/view/1713838?type=image&search-author=missis-iris2012&page=0&how=week


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2017)

*Serpukhov*


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search/%D1%85%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BC/users/missis-iris2012/album/480906/view/1633707?type=image&search-author=missis-iris2012&page=1&how=week


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2017)

*Bryansk*


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search/%D1%86%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B2%D1%8C/users/oyb61/album/222802/view/933652?type=image&search-author=oyb61&page=0&how=week


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2017)

*Nizhniy Novgorod*


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search/%D1%86%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B2%D1%8C/users/gal982008/album/531695/view/2088694?type=image&search-author=gal982008&page=0&how=week


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2017)

*Peredelkino, Moscow*




https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search/%D1%86%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B2%D1%8C/users/iulia-khanenkova/album/104776/view/886548?type=image&search-author=iulia-khanenkova&page=0&how=week


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2017)

*Yaroslavl*


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search/%D1%86%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B2%D1%8C/users/gal982008/album/477429/view/1415855?type=image&search-author=gal982008&page=3&how=week


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2017)

*Belaya gora, Permskiy kray*




https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search/%D0%B1%D0%B5%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%B3%D0%BE%D1%80%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B9%20%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%8B%D1%80%D1%8C/users/ludmila-lamerna/album/505651/view/1301061?type=image&search-author=ludmila-lamerna&page=0&how=week


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2017)

*Novy Byt, Moscow region*


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search/%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%8B%D1%80%D1%8C/users/pole-last-by/album/228341/view/930446?type=image&search-author=pole-last-by&page=0&how=week


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2017)

*Solovki*


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/tv-5658210/album/506090/view/1774553?page=2


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2017)

*Tikhvin*


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/tv-5658210/album/506090/view/1774557?page=2


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2017)

*Spaso-Yakovlevskiy Dmitriev monastery*


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/tv-5658210/album/506090/view/1774559?page=2


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2017)

*Spaso-Preobrazhenskiy monastery*


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/tv-5658210/album/506090/view/1774516?page=0


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2017)

*Belaya gora*


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/tv-5658210/album/506090/view/1774512?page=0


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2017)

*Valaam (Spaso-Preobrazhenskiy monastery)*

Valaam by Eugene, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2017)

*Valaam*

imgp0515.jpg by Bugged Not Bugged Not, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2017)

*Valaam*

imgp0597.jpg by Bugged Not Bugged Not, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2017)

Diveyevo

Diveyevo 13 by Alexxx Malev, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2017)

Diveyevo 14 by Alexxx Malev, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2017)

*Church of the Nativity, Yelets*

Yelets 11 by Alexxx Malev, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2017)

*Monastery of the Nativity of the Virgin Mary, Church of the Nativity of the Blessed Virgin Mary, Zadonsk*

Zadonsk 6 by Alexxx Malev, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2017)

*Cathedral of Our Lady of Vladimir, Zadonsk*

Zadonsk 5 by Alexxx Malev, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2017)

*Annunciation Cathedral, Voronezh*

Voronezh 3 by Alexxx Malev, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2017)

*Cathedral of Saint Vladimir, Astrakhan*

Astrakhan 44 by Alexxx Malev, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2017)

*Astrakhan Kremlin, Cathedral of the Assumption and the cathedral bell tower with Prechistinsky Gate*

Astrakhan 22 by Alexxx Malev, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2017)

*Astrakhan Kremlin, Trinity Cathedral with the churches of the Presentation of the Lord and the Introduction in Virgin Mary Church*

Astrakhan 21 by Alexxx Malev, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2017)

*Church of Tsarevich Dmitry on the Blood, Uglich*

Uglich 27 by Alexxx Malev, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2017)

*Resurrection Cathedral, Arzamas*

Arzamas 10 by Alexxx Malev, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2017)

*Chapel of Alexander Nevsky, Yaroslavl*

Yaroslavl 9 by Alexxx Malev, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2017)

*Peterhof Palace Church*

Peterhof Palace Church by Jonathan, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2017)

*Sts. Peter and Paul Cathedral, Peterhof*

KOT_1364 by Konstantin Kaminskiy, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2017)

*Church of the Image of Edessa, Pushkino*

Church Spasa by Stan Krotov, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Sorry for my English, my messiah,
what are the main churchers rebuilt after 1991 beside Christ Savior chatedral?


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2017)

Do you mean temples that were destroyed under soviet rule, and newly rebuilt? Well, it's hard to tell, it's а very extensive list. In the territory of the former Russian Empire over the 70 years of atheism were closed, desecrated and demolished about 90% orthodox cathedrals and churches, as well as almost all monasteries. Most of them nowadays are rebuilt or renovated. Many temples are built in new places.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2017)

*Ryazan*

Ryazan by Bruno Lafont, on Flickr

Ryazan by Bruno Lafont, on Flickr

Ryazan by Bruno Lafont, on Flickr


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2017)

*Serpukhov*

Serpukhov by Dmitry Sakharov, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2017)

*Vologda*

Спасо-Прилуцкий монастырь by Denis Garipov, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2017)

Nason Gorod, Vologda by lotos_leo, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2017)

View over the Vologda Kremlin by Olga Tikhonova, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2017)

*Tikhvin*

Тихвинский Богородичный Успенский монастырь by Denis Garipov, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2017)

*Kostroma*

Ипатьевский монастырь на закате by Denis Garipov, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2017)

*Tutaiev*

Воскресенский собор в Тутаеве by Denis Garipov, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2017)

*Yaroslavl*

Untitled by Dmitry Savin, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2017)

*Moscow*

Christmas night 2 by kishjar?, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2017)

*Yelets*

Елец | Yelets city by Eugene Yakovenko, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2017)

Вознесенский собор | The Ascension Cathedral by Eugene Yakovenko, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2017)

*Spas-Neredicy*

Закат в д. Спас-Нередицы by fabro_man, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2017)

*Uglich*

Uglich 05 by Petr Melnikov, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2017)

Uglich 36 by Alexxx Malev, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2017)

Uglich by Aleksandr Zykov, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2017)

*Rostov*

Within Kremlin, 19.06.2013. by Dāvis Kļaviņš, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2017)

Within Kremlin, 19.06.2013. by Dāvis Kļaviņš, on Flickr


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2017)

*Moscow*

Cathedral of Christ the Saviour. Patriarshy Bridge. by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2017)

*St. Nicholas Church, Moscow*

St. Nicholas Church by Marina, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2017)

*Suzdal*

Russia 23764 by Jeff Owens, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2017)

*Some Oldest Churches in Russia (11th-12th cent)*

*Cathedral of St. Sophia, Velikiy Novgorod, 1045-1050*


Софийский собор by Álvaro Vega Sánchez, on Flickr


Софийский Собор by Alexander Yakovlev, on Flickr

*Saint George's Cathedral, Velikiy Novgorod, 1119-1130*


Георгиевский собор XII в. by dmitry_burtsev, on Flickr


Георгиевский собор (Юрьев-Польский) by Claire Rojkova, on Flickr

*Saint Nicholas Cathedral, Velikiy Novgorod, 1113-1136*


Saint Nicholas Cathedral, Novgorod by Sergey Andreevich, on Flickr

*Neredica Church, Novgorod Region, 1198*


Nereditsa Church by Fli Fun, on Flickr

*Cathedral of Saint Demetrius, Vladimir, 1194-1197*


Vladimir / Владимир by IwanR, on Flickr


Дмитриевский собор by Tinck, on Flickr


DSC_4906 by Nickolay Pirogov, on Flickr

*Dormition Cathedral, Vladimir, 1158-1189*


Успенский собор во Владимире - 005 by Vladimir d'Ar, on Flickr


г.Владимир.Успенский собор. by Докучаева, on Flickr

*Church of the Intercession on the Nerl, Vladimir Region, 1158 or 1165*


Покрова на Нерли by dfroloff, on Flickr


King Davis with birds and beasts by Larissa Kirillina, on Flickr


P8168828 by kromka, on Flickr

*Transfiguration Cathedral, Pskov, 1153*


Мирожский мужской монастырь. Спасо-Преображенский собор. г.Псков. 2011г by Mikhail Ostakhov, on Flickr

*Transfiguration Cathedral, Pereslavl-Zalesskiy, 1152-1157*


Спасо-Преображенский собор by XINFENG ZJ, on Flickr

*Saint Michael's Church, Smolensk, 1180-1197*


___ by Inna, on Flickr


___ by Inna, on Flickr


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Kizhi


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2017)

*Donskoy Monastery*, 1591, Moscow








https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/leskova2304/album/129808?


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2017)

*Novodevichiy Convent (Bogorodice-Smolenskiy Monastery)*, 1524, Moscow




















https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/leskova2304/album/226259/


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2017)

*Pskovo-Pecherskiy Dormition Monastery*, 1473, Pskov region












https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yolka-bells/album/157835?


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2017)

*St. Cyril's Monastery*, 1397, Vologda region
























https://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=%D0%BA%D0%B8%D1%80%D0%B8%D0%BB%D0%BB%D0%BE%20%D0%B1%D0%B5%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%B7%D0%B5%D1%80%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B9&search_author=sovtshahovy&


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2017)

*Joseph-Volokolamsk Monastery*, 1479, Moscow region












https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pavlova-lena-pavlova/album/166686?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2017)

*Tihvin Assumption Monastery*, 1560, Leningrad Oblast region


















https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/elenavinok/album/166499/?


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2017)

*Ivolga Buddhist Monastery (Datsan)*, 1945, Buryatia


























https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/tasha-sto/album/479746?&p=5


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2017)

*Nikitskiy Monastery, 1010, Yaroslavl region*


Nikitsky Monastery, 19.06.2013. by Dāvis Kļaviņš, on Flickr


Nikitsky Monastery in the morning, 20.06.2013. by Dāvis Kļaviņš, on Flickr


Nikitsky Monastery, 19.06.2013. by Dāvis Kļaviņš, on Flickr


Bell tower in Nikitsky Monastery, 19.06.2013. by Dāvis Kļaviņš, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2017)

*Church of the Prophet Elijah, Suzdal*


Church of the Prophet Elijah, 18.06.2013. by Dāvis Kļaviņš, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2017)

*St. Demetrius Cathedral, Vladimir*


St. Demetrius Cathedral, 17.06.2013. by Dāvis Kļaviņš, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2018)

*Church of the Holy Igor of Chernigov, Moscow*


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search/%D0%A5%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BC%20%D1%81%D0%B2%D1%8F%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%B3%D0%BE%20%D0%B1%D0%BB%D0%B0%D0%B3%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B3%D0%BE%20%D0%BA%D0%BD%D1%8F%D0%B7%D1%8F%20%D0%98%D0%B3%D0%BE%D1%80%D1%8F%20%D0%A7%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B3%D0%BE%D0%B2%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B3%D0%BE/users/iulia-khanenkova/album/104776/view/886548?type=image&search-author=iulia-khanenkova&page=0&how=week


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search/%D0%A5%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BC%20%D1%81%D0%B2%D1%8F%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%B3%D0%BE%20%D0%B1%D0%BB%D0%B0%D0%B3%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B3%D0%BE%20%D0%BA%D0%BD%D1%8F%D0%B7%D1%8F%20%D0%98%D0%B3%D0%BE%D1%80%D1%8F%20%D0%A7%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B3%D0%BE%D0%B2%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B3%D0%BE/users/iulia-khanenkova/album/104776/view/886544?type=image&search-author=iulia-khanenkova&page=0&how=week


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search/%D0%A5%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BC%20%D1%81%D0%B2%D1%8F%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%B3%D0%BE%20%D0%B1%D0%BB%D0%B0%D0%B3%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B3%D0%BE%20%D0%BA%D0%BD%D1%8F%D0%B7%D1%8F%20%D0%98%D0%B3%D0%BE%D1%80%D1%8F%20%D0%A7%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B3%D0%BE%D0%B2%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B3%D0%BE/users/iulia-khanenkova/album/104776/view/886546?type=image&search-author=iulia-khanenkova&page=0&how=week


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search/%D0%A5%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BC%20%D1%81%D0%B2%D1%8F%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%B3%D0%BE%20%D0%B1%D0%BB%D0%B0%D0%B3%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B3%D0%BE%20%D0%BA%D0%BD%D1%8F%D0%B7%D1%8F%20%D0%98%D0%B3%D0%BE%D1%80%D1%8F%20%D0%A7%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B3%D0%BE%D0%B2%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B3%D0%BE/users/iulia-khanenkova/album/104776/view/886541?type=image&search-author=iulia-khanenkova&page=0&how=week


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search/%D0%A5%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BC%20%D1%81%D0%B2%D1%8F%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%B3%D0%BE%20%D0%B1%D0%BB%D0%B0%D0%B3%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B3%D0%BE%20%D0%BA%D0%BD%D1%8F%D0%B7%D1%8F%20%D0%98%D0%B3%D0%BE%D1%80%D1%8F%20%D0%A7%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B3%D0%BE%D0%B2%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B3%D0%BE/users/iulia-khanenkova/album/104776/view/886539?type=image&search-author=iulia-khanenkova&page=0&how=week


----------

